# Weekly Competition 2020-16



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R U F' R2 U R' U R2 U
*2. *U R2 F' U F R U' F2 U'
*3. *F U2 F2 R' U' F U' F' R
*4. *F2 U2 R U' F' R U2 F U'
*5. *R' U' R U2 R F2 U2 R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U L2 U' L B R L2 U R L F2 L2 U' B2 D B2 D R2 B2 U' D
*2. *R' D2 L B' D R D' F' L U2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 U'
*3. *D2 B2 L R D2 F2 L2 R' U2 F2 R' F' D2 U' F' D2 B' D' U2 L'
*4. *U R2 B U2 F B2 U2 R' D' B2 R' F2 R' F2 L2 F2 U2 L
*5. *D' L2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 D B2 U L2 R D B F R' D U' F2 L2 F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 Uw U2 Rw R' F' D' B Fw' F2 D R2 U B R B2 L' R B2 Fw D' R' D' L2 R2 B2 Fw D' U2 L2 Fw Rw2 F2 L R2 B' L' Uw U Rw
*2. *D2 Uw' F' D2 Uw2 B2 R2 Uw R F' L Uw2 Rw' Uw' U Fw' U B' Fw' D' Fw Uw' Fw' U' Rw' B F2 L' Fw Uw' Rw' D' F L' R2 U2 F2 L' Rw R
*3. *D' Fw R B' Fw' R2 Uw L Uw2 B' U' F2 U2 Fw D2 Uw U2 L' D R B2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 R B Fw' Uw B U2 F' Uw L' Rw' B Fw2 F Uw B Rw2
*4. *L2 R' F2 L2 U F2 D U' Fw D' R' Uw2 B2 F2 L2 Fw2 D B Rw U B U2 Rw2 Uw F L2 B' Rw Fw Rw' F2 L R' Fw' F D2 Rw R Fw' Uw
*5. *Rw D2 B2 Rw2 Uw' B' U L2 B2 L B F' R2 Fw2 D' B U2 L' Rw2 U' L2 D2 Fw R' D2 Uw R2 B2 Rw D' B' D2 Rw B' L2 D Uw' Rw F' U2

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 Dw' L Rw2 Uw Rw U Lw' U2 Lw Fw Uw F2 U' F L Fw Dw2 Rw' U' Fw R Dw L Lw' R2 B2 Fw Lw Fw' Uw Fw Rw B2 Fw2 Dw2 B Bw' F Lw Fw' L U' Lw2 R' Dw' U2 B2 Lw2 F' Uw' Lw' Bw' D' Uw2 Lw' D2 Rw D B2
*2. *Uw' Bw' Lw2 B' D2 R2 F2 L' Fw' L Rw' Dw2 L2 R2 Uw Fw' Uw Rw' Dw' L2 U2 L' Lw Dw2 U2 F Uw2 U' F2 Rw2 U F2 Lw' Rw R2 Fw' Dw Uw' B' Dw Fw U' Bw' Dw' Bw' L' Rw' Uw L2 Lw' R' Dw2 L' Bw2 Uw' F D2 Rw' R' D'
*3. *Uw2 U2 Fw D2 Dw' U L' D U2 F' Dw R' Uw B R B' Bw' Lw' D' Bw D' F R Bw2 Uw2 L2 Rw' R' D L' Rw' Bw Dw2 R Dw' Fw' Lw' Bw2 D2 Bw2 Fw' Lw' Uw Bw D F' L2 Fw' L2 Lw2 F' L2 Uw L Lw2 Fw Lw2 R B' R
*4. *Bw' Lw Dw' B2 R2 D' Rw R2 U L' F L' Rw' R' Dw' Rw D Dw B' F2 Dw2 R' Dw2 Fw2 Dw' U Rw' F D L2 Lw Rw' Fw2 Lw Bw' Dw' Uw' Rw B Lw' Rw2 B D' Dw' Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 R2 D2 Dw Uw' U2 Bw Dw F L' F2 Rw Fw' Uw'
*5. *Bw2 L D2 Lw2 Uw' U2 B Bw' F' Dw2 Bw2 F' U' Lw' R2 Bw' L Rw2 U B' Bw Fw2 R2 Uw2 Lw D' U Lw2 F' U2 Bw' D Dw Lw D' Fw F2 D Lw2 R' B' Lw2 U' Bw2 F Rw B F2 Rw' Dw U2 B2 D' Rw' Dw Uw2 Bw' U' L Rw

*6x6x6*
*1. *U L F2 U' L2 D' 2D2 3U' 2U 2B F' 3U2 2U2 U B' D L' 3R' 2R' D' U 2L2 2R2 2F2 D2 2F2 2L' 2D2 3F 2F' 2R B2 D 3U U2 2L2 3R' R2 2D' F 3U2 B 2U2 3F' 3R2 2R 3U' 3F2 2D L2 B 3F 2D' 3F 3R 3F' 2F2 L' B 2B' 3R' F R' 2F2 2L 2R' 2U2 F2 2R' R'
*2. *B' U2 F' 3U2 L 3F2 3R 2R2 2U U' 2F' 2L' 2U L2 R2 F L' 3F' 2R B 2U F2 R2 2D2 R D' 2D U 2F 2U2 L 3F' 2U' L 2D 3U' L 2U2 3R2 3F 2F2 D2 2L2 2R D 3U 2U2 R 2F2 U' 2B2 2U2 3F2 D' 2D2 2U2 2R2 2U' 3R' 2U2 B U' F 2D' 3U2 2U2 U2 2F' R' 2F
*3. *3F2 R2 D' 2F L 2R R D2 B2 D' 2D F 2U2 B' 3F L D2 3U 2R2 R' U L' 2L R 2F' 2D 2B 3F 2R B 3R' 2U2 U 2L2 F L' 2U' 2B D 2U' B2 3F' 2R' 2D 3R B' 2B2 F 2D L' 2R2 D' B2 2F' 2U2 3R' 3U 3F2 D 3U B2 L' 3F2 R' 2D 2L' 3R2 3F' D F'
*4. *D2 2D2 3U2 2U 2B' 3R' 2R' 3U2 2U2 2L2 D' F' 3R' B2 2D2 3U 2L' B U' 2L' D' 3U R2 3U' 2L U B F' 3R 2U2 2B2 2D2 B' 2F' R D 2D 2B' 3F F2 2D2 2F2 U 2L' 2F2 F' 3R' R 3F' 2L' U' 3F 2F' D2 L 2L' B' 2L 3F' 2U' 2L' 2R2 3U 2B2 L' B' D U' B' 2L
*5. *B2 2F U 2F2 2R2 2B2 3F 2L 2B F2 3U' 2L' 3R' 2R R2 D' L B2 2D2 2F' 2R2 3F' 2D2 B 3F' 2F F2 2D2 3U' 2U' B' 2B F 3U2 2U2 2B 3F2 F2 2R B2 3R' 2R2 2U2 L 2F2 L2 3F2 L 3F2 2D' 3U2 U' L R D B2 2F L2 2B' 2D F R2 2D2 2L 3R' 3F2 F 2L2 2B' 2D

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B2 2F 2D 3F L' 3U 3F2 F' R' 3U' 2U2 F D2 2F 2D 3B' R2 2B' F' 3U2 3R2 2F' 3L2 3B' 3L 3R 2R2 R' 2D2 3L2 U' 3F 2D' 3D B2 D2 3U B R2 F2 3D 3B 3F' L' U 3F2 F' 3R2 3B 3U B' D2 F' 2D 3R' 3B' 2U' B2 3L2 3B2 3F' 3U 2B2 3U2 2U2 2L' 3B' 3R 3D' 3U2 U2 L R2 2D2 2L2 3L2 R 2F2 L2 3L' F2 2D' 3D 2B' 3B' 3D2 3B 3D2 3U 2L' 3L 3F' 2F' F' 2L 2R2 3U 3L2 3F 3L
*2. *2D2 3D2 L' 3U' 3F 2D F' 3D 2R2 B' 2B2 3F 2F2 2L2 3L' 2R' U 2L2 3D2 3U L 3L B2 2B2 3F F' R' D 3B2 2F' 2D' 2L D 3D B' D 3D2 2U' 2L2 2U2 B2 D B' 2L' 3B F L 2L 3R' 3D2 3U2 2L' 3L B2 3F' D' 3R2 2F 3R2 3D' U2 R' F' 2R' 2B2 R' 2D' 2B' 3D' U2 3F2 3L B2 L R' 2D' 2F2 3L' 3U 2L 3R' 2D 2U 3L2 2B' 3F 2L2 2F2 D2 L 2R' R' U 3L' F' L' 3F2 D 2B 3D2
*3. *3B' F 2R' 2F' F' 3D2 3R' D' 3F D 3L' 2B2 3F2 L2 D 3F F2 3L 3R 3B R 2D2 3U' B2 3B2 3F F2 3L B 2L 3F2 3U' 2F' R 3F2 2U' 3F 3L' 2R' D' 2L D2 U 3F 2L' 3F 2F2 3R' 3B' F 3U R2 3B 2U 2R 3F 3L2 2U2 B2 3L R B' F' L2 3B' U' R2 2D2 3F' 3U 3L' 3F2 3L' 3F' 2D2 L' 2R D' L2 3F' 3L 2B 3R2 2D 2B 2D2 B' 3F' 3U B' 3U F 2R R' B' 3B' D' 2R 2B2 L2
*4. *B 3F2 R 3D2 B' 3R2 F' 2R' 3U' R2 D2 U' 2F' 3D 2F' 3D2 3U2 F 2D2 3D2 3F2 2D' 3D' 3B 3F2 L' 2R2 R' 2U F2 3D 3F F2 D2 3R R' 3U2 3L2 B2 2B2 3B' F2 3U' 2U2 U2 L2 2B2 2U2 2F2 2R2 3B 3L2 2R F2 2U' L R2 2U2 3F 3R' 2R 3U 3B 3R 3U 3F 2U2 2B R2 B2 2B 2L 2R R2 3U2 U' 2B 3B 2L' 3B F' L F L' B' R 2U 2R' 2F U' 2B U' 3B 3R2 2F' F2 2R2 U' 2R D'
*5. *B2 2F 2L' 2R' R' 2B2 3F' F 2U U B2 3B2 D2 2D2 3U2 2U' 3B' 3F2 2F' 2R D' 3L' D' U 2F2 U 2L' 2B' 3F2 L' 2U2 3F2 3L2 U' 2L' 3F' 3D2 3F2 2L' 3L 2R F 2L2 3R D' 3D2 3L 3U' F 2D2 2F 2R' D 2L 3U' U R' 2F' 3R' 2R R2 3D2 2R' 3U' B' F 2D2 3U 3L D2 2R2 3D' 2U B2 F2 2L 2F' 2R' 3U 3L' 3U' R2 F' R2 2D 3D' B2 2B' 3B2 D' U2 2L' 2R2 U' L2 2L 2F 3D F 2R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F R' F2 R U F2 R2 F' U'
*2. *R2 U F2 R' F U2 R2 F R'
*3. *R' F2 U R2 F' R' F R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 L B' U L2 U F2 B2 U' F2 B D U F L' F D L2 D B' Rw' Uw'
*2. *B2 F2 L2 U' D' B R' U2 R F' R' D U' F L' R B2 R F2 B2 R Fw' Uw
*3. *B L' F U B' D2 L' B U L2 F' L2 F U2 L2 R' D B2 L F2 U' Rw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw F L2 Rw' B2 R D2 U B Uw2 U Rw2 Fw Rw U2 B F2 U Fw2 Uw' B D2 Uw U B' R2 B Fw Uw' U2 L2 Rw Uw2 L' D L U' B Rw B
*2. *Rw D' L2 R2 F Uw R2 D Rw' R2 U R' U F2 U2 R Fw2 Rw' U2 F2 Uw2 F D L' Uw' R' Fw' F' U' R2 D' Rw' B2 U' Rw' B2 R2 B' D B2
*3. *Fw R' Uw F Rw' D2 B F2 Uw' Fw2 F' Uw F R' Fw R U2 L R2 Uw2 L B' Rw F' D' B2 F' D2 L B2 Uw' R2 U' Fw' D2 Rw R' Fw' F Uw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' R D Fw F2 D2 B Fw R2 B' Dw Uw' U' Lw2 R B' Fw Uw L Lw2 Rw2 R' Fw' D2 Dw' Bw' R2 F Rw2 R' B Dw' L2 B' Fw' Dw U2 L' Lw Bw2 Dw' R Uw2 Lw2 Rw R F2 U Bw2 Fw' Rw F D' R D' Rw' D2 Rw' Fw' Rw
*2. *L' Lw Rw B2 F' Dw2 Bw Uw' U F' D R' U Lw' Bw2 Lw' Dw F2 D' Uw U' F' D2 Dw Rw2 B' Uw U B Fw2 F' Dw2 Fw' L2 Fw' Uw F2 Uw Bw' Rw' R B' Rw2 Bw Lw' Uw2 F2 D' R B' F2 D' Dw2 Uw2 U' Rw D' Dw Uw2 Fw
*3. *Bw' F D U2 B2 Fw Dw' L Fw R D' L Rw2 Dw' Bw' Lw' U' Lw Rw Bw' Fw Rw2 B' Rw Bw2 Dw2 B' R2 B' Fw' Uw Fw F' L2 Rw Dw Uw B L2 B2 F' R' Uw U' Rw2 D2 Lw Rw2 B' Bw' R' Dw L Rw' F Lw2 Rw F Dw Lw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U' B' 2B2 F' L2 D F2 2U' 3F 3R 2U2 F2 L2 B D2 2D' 3U F2 2D' L 2L 3R' 2R2 2B2 2F2 D2 2D B' 2B 2R2 B' D' 2D2 3R 2F2 F2 U 3F2 2L 2R' D 2L' 2U2 L 2R 2B D' 3U2 B2 3F F2 2U U2 2F' 2D2 2L' B2 2R2 2U' 2R' D L' D U2 R2 2F' D L R2 3F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' F' 3R' R2 2D 2B2 3U' F2 2D 3L' 3R' 3B 2F2 F' L' R' 3D' 3F2 2U2 L' 2B' 3F' R' 2B' D 3F 3D 3R' D' U2 R 3B' 2F F' 2U2 U 2R2 3D2 2B2 3B 3L' 2D' 2L2 3R' 3F 2F' D2 3R 2R 2D' 2B2 D2 B2 3B2 2L U 2L B' 3F' 2D' 3R' F' R' B' U' L 2L2 2D 3D2 U2 L' R2 3U2 2F L' 2L 3L' 3F2 D' U2 B2 3B2 3D2 3B D2 3D2 B 3F' L 2L' 3B' 3U 2U U2 B2 3F2 L 3D2 3B L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U R U B2 D F2 D2 B' R' B' U L' R2 U2 R2 B D2 R' B2 D2 L2 Fw' Uw
*2. *L B2 R2 F U' F L2 R' U' B D' L2 B F D' R' L2 U' L U2 F Rw Uw
*3. *D2 U2 R B2 D R' L U R2 B2 L F2 D2 F B' U2 B2 F' L2 Fw Uw'
*4. *R2 F L' F' B R' U2 D2 B2 U R2 D' R' B' R2 L' U2 F' L Fw' Uw'
*5. *D2 U' L2 B' F' D' U' R F' L' B2 D U' R2 B2 F' L2 B2 U' F2 Rw Uw2
*6. *U2 D' F2 B2 L F2 U' B' F2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 F R2 F B2 R' D2 B' Rw2 Uw
*7. *F2 B U D2 F U R F' R' L2 B2 F L2 R2 B' F' R B L' Fw Uw2
*8. *L' R B2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B' R F' U F2 L U' D L2 R2 F B2 Rw' Uw'
*9. *D B2 F U D2 F' D2 R B' R B2 F2 U D' F2 B' L' R D U R Fw' Uw2
*10. *F2 R' F D' B L' F L' R' B' U2 F' U' D F B D2 R U' R' D Fw Uw2
*11. *L2 D2 U' B2 U F' R F B2 R2 U B F2 D2 L' D R2 D2 B' R' F Rw2 Uw2
*12. *D B' D' L2 F' D2 F' D' F' D2 R' F2 U' F2 L R2 F2 L2 B R2 F2 Rw' Uw
*13. *U R2 B2 F L D R' L2 U2 R L2 B2 D' R B' U F' U' F' R U' Fw' Uw'
*14. *F U R2 L B' R2 F D B' L2 D' U' L2 B2 D L' F2 D2 L' Fw' Uw
*15. *R' L2 U R U' L B' U' F' D' U B2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 F L Fw' Uw'
*16. *U2 B L' B L2 D2 L2 B' D L R' B F U2 B' D' F2 L' D
*17. *D F2 D U' B L2 U2 F D' B L' D B D2 U' B' U F' R2 F2 Uw'
*18. *D2 F D2 R' F2 U' L2 U2 B' L2 R2 B' D L2 F' U2 F U' D' Rw Uw'
*19. *B' U2 B L' U R2 D F2 L' F' L2 B R L' U D F B2 L' Fw'
*20. *L R' B2 U' D B L2 R D' L' D F2 U' D' R' B U' B' F' D2 Rw Uw2
*21. *B2 L B' F2 D R' D' U' L' R U' B2 L2 F2 D' L R U R' Fw'
*22. *F' U L2 U F' L' D L' F' B2 L2 U2 R L D' F' U2 R' L2 Fw' Uw2
*23. *L2 R2 U F D2 B2 F D2 L D' U L' R D' B F' L D F2 L2 Fw Uw
*24. *F2 U R2 B' R' L U2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 R' B' U2 D' B2 U' D' Fw' Uw2
*25. *F' D2 U' L F2 L' D F' D' F U' R2 B2 F2 U' F' R D F2 B' U' Rw2 Uw2
*26. *F' U R2 U2 F2 U R U L' B R F U' F2 U2 F U2 L2 F' L Fw Uw'
*27. *F2 D' F' B2 U2 R' L' B' U' L' U L' B2 F U' D L' U' F L R' Fw Uw2
*28. *B2 U2 F' L U2 L' F2 B2 U L' F R B' U L2 B' F' R F' B Rw' Uw'
*29. *R' U2 F' B' R2 L2 U2 R' D2 L R2 U L F' B2 D L U' F2 D U Rw Uw'
*30. *L2 D' L R' U2 B F' R U2 B' R2 B' D' R L F2 L' U F' Rw' Uw2
*31. *F2 D' R D2 B2 F D2 R L2 U2 B' L R' D2 L' U D2 R2 U B' Rw2 Uw'
*32. *U B2 U' D' L' D B2 L2 U2 L R2 D U2 R' F2 U' L R D2 B Rw' Uw'
*33. *F' D' L' D F' R2 B R' F U2 L D2 F2 D2 L' F' B R2 L F2 Rw Uw
*34. *B2 U L F2 B' U2 R B' F2 R' D L2 D' U2 R U' D' B L' D' Rw Uw
*35. *L2 U L' D2 R D2 B U F R' D' F' L' F D2 U2 F' L' B2 D2 Fw Uw2
*36. *F' B U2 B D F' R2 B2 F R' U R2 F' L D2 U' B L D2 Fw' Uw'
*37. *R F R B U' B2 L' U B' U L2 U' D2 R2 F' D' L2 F U2 Rw' Uw
*38. *L2 F' R' D B2 U D F2 R' D' U2 R2 D' R2 L2 F B' L U2 Rw'
*39. *D' L2 R B F' R2 D2 L' U R2 F2 U2 R2 B U' L' U B' D2 U2 Rw' Uw
*40. *D' B2 U' L R' U' F D' B' R D2 R U' B U R2 B2 R' D2 L B
*41. *B' L' F2 L' U' L2 D2 B R2 U2 B' L2 U2 F2 D2 U' F L' B2 Rw2 Uw
*42. *B' F2 L D F2 R2 F U2 F R2 D U2 F R2 B L U B' L D2 R Uw2
*43. *B2 D' R B L2 D F' D U2 L R' F2 B D2 U2 L' R' B L D Rw Uw'
*44. *B' R' U D' F L2 D2 F2 D L R B' F2 U' L F L' F' U' Rw' Uw
*45. *L2 F' D' F' R L2 F U2 B U' F B' U' F2 D2 R2 U L2 U Fw' Uw'
*46. *D' U2 B2 D2 U' L2 R D R L' F' U2 F2 U2 F' L F' U2 R' Fw' Uw
*47. *U R D2 B2 F2 U' R' U' B2 R D' L2 B R' U D2 L D' B U2
*48. *L2 F2 U2 F' R F L' B R' U L B2 F' U2 R U D L' D2 Rw Uw
*49. *L' U2 R' L2 U D2 R' F' U2 D2 B' U B L2 F' L R D' U' L' D2 Fw Uw2
*50. *B F2 L R' F2 U' B2 D F' U' F2 R B F' U' R2 B U2 F L' Fw'
*51. *U' R' F D2 R B F2 L2 F D2 L2 B2 R' B' R' U2 B' L D U2 B Rw'
*52. *R F R' L B2 L2 B F2 R' L2 F2 D F U D L2 R U D B Rw' Uw'
*53. *R' B' D B2 F2 L' F R' D' B R F L2 F L B2 R' L' D2 F' Rw Uw'
*54. *U F' U' R D F B2 L' U B' F D' U B F U2 L F' L' Fw' Uw'
*55. *D L2 R D' B' D B' F' D' B2 L' R' U2 B F2 L' R' B F D B2 Rw' Uw2
*56. *R' B2 F' L' D2 L R2 B' R L' B' L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U' D' F' R Fw Uw2
*57. *R2 L' B R' L' D2 R D2 F' L' B F' D' R2 U L' U2 R F' U2 R Fw' Uw'
*58. *F' B R2 U' R U B2 U' L' U F U L2 B F' R' F R2 U B Rw Uw'
*59. *U' F R' U' B2 D' U' F U F R2 B' F' U' R' L' F U' F2 D' Fw Uw'
*60. *L2 B L' D2 F' R F' L' B L R U2 D2 F D L' B' D' B Rw2 Uw2
*61. *L' R' F B2 U R' L2 U L2 F D F2 U2 R L D' F2 U2 F' L' R Fw Uw
*62. *L' U L R' F' L B' D R2 U D R' B R2 B2 U2 D' R2 B' F' Rw' Uw
*63. *L' B D L' D' F' R B2 F R2 D' B2 D B F2 U' R F R' Fw Uw
*64. *B2 L2 U' D2 L2 B2 D' R F' L2 U' D B U2 F L2 D U L2 U2 R' Fw' Uw'
*65. *B2 U2 D2 L' U' D' B' F U2 L' R2 B' U R' D2 L' D2 L2 D L Fw' Uw
*66. *D' U R2 U D' L B L D' F' B2 U' L' U L2 R2 B2 F2 R' L2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*67. *U R2 F2 D' U' L' U' F' B' L2 R U' D' L2 R2 F2 D F B Rw2 Uw
*68. *B2 D' F2 B L' U R L' U2 F B' L U B' F2 U' L D' L' Fw' Uw'
*69. *U2 F2 U' D' F2 D2 B2 R2 F U L2 U2 B' L' B L2 D' L2 R2 B Rw Uw
*70. *B' D2 B' R L' U' R' D2 L' B D L' D F' U' R2 D' L' D' Fw Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' R2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 L F U R2 L2 F2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U2
*2. *D' R2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 U R' D F U B' D2 F2 D U F
*3. *R2 U' L' B2 U2 F2 D2 R' U2 B' L2 B R2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 F2
*4. *R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D' R' D L2 B' D B' L B F U2
*5. *L2 D B2 U' L2 D U2 R2 D B2 U' L' D2 L2 D L B L2 D' U' B'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 F2 L2 U F2 D' F2 U F2 D' R2 F U' R F' D R B' U' L' B2
*2. *B' D B2 R D2 L D' B' D B' D2 B' D2 F L2 F' U2 R2 L2
*3. *D' F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 U F U2 R B2 D' B' L' B D B
*4. *L' U' F' B' D2 R2 B D' L F2 R2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U R2
*5. *R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U F2 R' D2 B R2 B' L U' B D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L' U' L B R U2 F R2 L F' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 F R2 U2
*2. *R2 D2 U2 B2 F' L2 B' R2 B2 F2 L' D R D' R D U R D' R2
*3. *U2 B' R2 B' L2 B L2 R2 F U2 F L' U' F' D F' U B R2 B2
*4. *L2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 F' U L2 R D' B F' D B U'
*5. *U2 D2 F U2 F B2 D' B R' U2 R2 F2 L U2 R' U2 B2 L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B2 L' R B2 U2 L D2 R' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 D B F D' L2 F L2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B2 D2 B2 L' D2 L F2 R2 F2 D2 U' R' F2 L B U L' D2 F' L2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 U' L2 D' B2 F R' U' F2 U' L U' L F2 D' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F2 U F' U' R' U2 F2 R2 U'
*3. *L F2 R2 D2 L2 R' D2 L' B2 D2 U2 F' R2 B L' D L U' B' F2
*4. *Uw' Fw' R2 D2 Uw2 U' R B D L' D2 L Uw U2 B D' Uw' U2 L2 B' L F2 Uw' R D' Uw U' Rw B D Fw R2 D' F2 D Fw L Rw2 B' L2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F' U2 R' F' U2 F U' F U
*3. *B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D L2 D R2 F2 D F' R F' L' B' F2 R U' F' L'
*4. *Fw F' R2 D Rw2 B' D2 Uw2 Fw R2 B2 Uw B2 Rw' B2 Rw' Fw2 L' B' Fw Uw L D2 Uw' F2 Uw U Fw' Rw Uw2 Fw2 D B2 R2 Uw2 L' Rw Fw2 D' U
*5. *B2 Uw' Fw Lw2 R' Bw2 Lw U2 F2 R2 Fw Uw' U' B' Fw D Uw F2 Lw Fw' F D' U2 Fw2 U' R' Bw2 F D' F2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' Lw2 Bw' L Rw2 Bw2 L' F' Lw' R Bw2 Uw' Lw2 R' Fw Rw2 Fw Dw Lw U B F2 Rw' Dw Uw' B' Fw D2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R U' R' F' U R2 U R
*3. *L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 D' B2 U2 B' L2 U2 F2 D B' F2 R U L R2
*4. *B2 Uw2 Rw' Uw' U2 F L' D' Uw Rw2 U2 B2 D Fw F D' Fw F L' Rw R U' B Fw D2 B' F2 Rw R Fw R B2 U' R B F' D2 B2 L' R'
*5. *Uw' Bw R2 D' Uw2 Bw2 Fw' D' Rw Fw' Rw D F' Rw' F2 D2 L2 Rw' F' Lw2 F Lw2 U F L' Dw Rw' R2 Dw L2 Fw' Uw Lw2 R2 U2 Lw2 D' Fw2 L' F2 R' Uw' U2 R2 Uw2 Bw D2 Uw2 Bw' Rw' U' Rw Uw2 L2 Lw' R2 Uw' U' Bw' Fw
*6. *L2 2R R D2 3U' B' 2L 2R' D2 L 2B 2D' 2L2 3R2 2R' R2 F R' B' D2 L' 2F' 2D2 2L' 2R' B 3R' 2R2 B2 U L' 3R2 3F' 2U2 3R 3F F' U' 3R2 3U L2 B2 R' D 2D2 2R 2F' 2U2 2L2 2R2 R' B 2D2 3R' F' 3R2 F2 2R 2F' 2L2 2D2 3U 2U B2 2L 3F 2D' 2U' L 3F'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R F2 U' R U R' F
*3. *L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L F2 R' U2 R2 B2 D B D2 U2 R B' L' R U L'
*4. *D U R2 Uw L B2 Rw B' L2 U2 L2 Rw U' Rw D2 B Rw B2 D' Rw2 Fw2 F2 Uw B F' Uw2 R D B' Rw B Uw R B' F2 L R2 F2 U2 L2
*5. *Fw2 D Dw2 U' B R' B2 F' D2 Uw2 L Rw R' Bw' U2 F' Uw B2 Lw' D U' Bw2 Dw Bw2 F2 U2 F' L' Bw' Dw' U2 L B' Bw F2 L2 D F D2 U Bw' Dw' B' Lw2 Bw D2 F' R2 Uw' Fw2 Dw2 B Fw F U2 Bw' Lw2 R' D2 Uw'
*6. *F' 2L D2 2L2 2R R' 2D' 2R2 2B2 2L 3R2 U L 2R 2F L 2R R2 2F2 2L' 3U' L 2D2 2R 2D 3R' 2R2 B' 3R 2B 2U R' 2D2 U L2 3R B2 2B 3F 3R2 F' D' U2 R2 U2 L' B 2D' 3F' 2L2 3F' U 2F2 2U' 2F2 2U 2B' 2F D F2 U2 L2 3F' 2F2 2L' 2B2 2U2 2F2 2U 3F'
*7. *3L2 3B2 2R2 3B2 3L 3B' 2F2 3D 3B F2 2D2 L2 2L 3R 2R 3B 2R' 2B F' U 2B' F 2L 3L R' 3D' 3B2 3U U' B' 3B' F2 2L 3U' 2B' 3F' D2 3D2 3L2 2B 3L2 2F L' B2 D2 3L2 B' 3D 2U F2 D2 3L' 2F2 F 2U 2R2 B2 2B2 F2 2D2 3U2 2L 3R 3D' 2B 2L' 2U L2 R2 F D' 3B' 2L' D 2U2 3F' 3D2 3L 3R' 3B D2 2F' 3D' L' 3L 2D2 3B2 3L2 D 3D' 2U' 2B2 3R 2B2 R 3D 3U' 3R' 3B2 2L'

*Clock*
*1. *UR2- DR1+ DL6+ UL3- U3- R4+ D6+ L5- ALL3+ y2 U6+ R0+ D6+ L4- ALL4+ UR DL 
*2. *UR1- DR4- DL0+ UL3- U4- R4- D1+ L2- ALL3+ y2 U2- R2- D0+ L6+ ALL2- DL UL 
*3. *UR2+ DR4- DL3+ UL2+ U4+ R0+ D1+ L3- ALL2+ y2 U5+ R6+ D4- L6+ ALL2+ 
*4. *UR2+ DR4+ DL2+ UL2+ U0+ R5- D6+ L4+ ALL4+ y2 U1+ R1+ D1- L2- ALL1+ DR DL 
*5. *UR1+ DR6+ DL4+ UL5- U2+ R3+ D4- L3+ ALL6+ y2 U3+ R2+ D5- L4+ ALL0+ UR UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B R B R B R B L' r u'
*2. *R' B' L' U L' B' U r' u
*3. *B' L B U' B L R b' u
*4. *U L B' R B' U B' R' l r b u'
*5. *B' L' B' R' U L R' l r' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 6) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(0, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (3, -4) /
*3. *(4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (6, 3) / (-3, 6) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (6, 4)
*4. *(0, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 4) / (0, 4) / (0, -4)
*5. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (2, -4) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 3)

*Skewb*
*1. *B U L' U B' R B L U' B R
*2. *B L B' L' R L U B R U L'
*3. *B L R' U B' L R B' R L U
*4. *U B L R U' L U L R' B U'
*5. *R B L' B R' B' U' R' U L' U

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*2. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*5. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F R2 U R' U F' U F2
*3. *U' B2 R2 U' B2 D L2 U' L2 F' L2 D' R B D2 R2 D' U2 B
*4. *Rw B2 D2 Uw' U' F2 Rw' R' Fw' R D Uw' F' R2 B2 L2 R' B' Rw' R2 B2 Fw2 L Rw R2 Fw D' Uw' Rw Uw2 B' R' B' F2 Uw' U2 Rw2 Fw' D' F'
*5. *Uw2 Bw' Fw' Lw2 B' Lw2 Uw' B Rw R F2 D2 B' L' Fw F U' L Lw' B' D2 B Bw Fw2 Dw' R2 Fw Lw U' F' Rw2 Bw2 U F' Dw2 Uw' U2 B F Dw' F Rw2 Uw' R2 D' Fw' D2 R2 Uw2 Lw' Rw D2 F U' R2 F2 U Lw B Dw2
*OH. *U' L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B' L F' D R B' L B L' B'
*Clock. *UR6+ DR1- DL1+ UL4- U2+ R2- D1+ L2- ALL0+ y2 U2- R4+ D3+ L3- ALL6+ DR DL UL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' L U B' R' U L' B' l r' b' u
*Square-1. *(-2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, -2)
*Skewb. *B U L' B R' U R B U R' B'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B r f' F' L' l' r' f' r L' B' L' B' F' L F' R'
*2. *R' b' l' r R b' B' l' b B' L' R F L F L' B
*3. *l b B l' b f' l' b R' F R B' F L' R' F R' F
*4. *F l' f' F r' f' L R B F' R B L' F R'
*5. *B' R l' b' B L' l' B L B' L B F R B

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw Lw Uw U' Rw L' B Uw Bw' U' L Uw' Bw Rw' Uw Bw Lw Rw Uw' u r b'
*2. *Lw R' Uw' L' B' Lw U R Bw' L' Rw Uw' Rw Bw Uw Bw' Uw' Bw u'
*3. *Uw Lw U' R' B Uw' L R Bw' Uw' R' Uw Rw Lw Bw' Rw' Uw' Rw Bw' u l' b
*4. *Bw Rw' U' L R' Bw' Lw' R B Uw' L Lw Uw Bw Uw' Rw' Uw' Rw' Bw u' r
*5. *U Lw L Bw U Rw' U Lw B' Lw' Uw' Lw' Bw Lw' Rw' Uw' Bw' Lw' u l r'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D R2 D L U2 L D2 R U R D L U2 R D2 R U L2 D R2 U L2 D L U R D R2 U2 L3 D2 R D R U2 L D2 L U3 R D3 R2 U3 D L2
*2. *D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R U R U L2 D R U L D2 R R U2 R D2 L U2 R D2 L U L U R2 D D L3 D R3 U2 L3 D2 R3 U3 L3 D3 R3 U L3 D R3 U3 L3 D3 R3 U2 L2
*3. *R D2 R U L2 D R2 U2 L D2 L R2 U R U L2 D R D L2 U R2 D R D L2 U R2 D L2 U R2 U L2 D2 R U3 L D R2 D L
*4. *R D L D R U R D L U2 R D2 R U2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 D L U R2 D L D R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U L3 D R3 U2 L3 D R2
*5. *R D2 L U R2 U L2 D2 R U2 L D2 R2 U L2 D R2 U2 D2 L D L U2 R2 D2 L U R D R U3 L D3 R U2 L D L U R D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R U2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 D' L2 B2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F' L' B2 F2 R' U B2 D2 L U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 U R U' B' R U2 D2 B' R2 U F2 D B2 U2 D L2 U' F2 L2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F' L2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 F' D2 U2 F2 D' R F R' U' B F D' F' R' D R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D F2 U2 R D2 R' U2 L' D2 R' U2 R2 U' L2 R' D B2 F' U2 L' F' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D F2 U R2 D' L2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' F' L' B F D2 B' L2 B2 R U R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U B2 L2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R' F' D B2 F' U' L' B' R
*2. *L2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 D R2 D2 U' B2 F U' L2 R D2 F2 L F D' F'
*3. *D2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 U2 F R2 B' U R2 B' R U' L2 D U2 B2
*4. *D2 F2 D R2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 U' B2 L' R' D' R' U' B' U2 F' L
*5. *D2 L' D B D R' F L F' L2 F L2 F' L2 D2 F D2 R2 L2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UR UL UB UR UL UB UL UF UR UF UB UL LB UL UF LB RF UR UF UR RF UR UF UL UB LB RF UF RB LF UL UF UB LF UL UF UR UB UL RF LF DR RF DB RB UR DL DR UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR RB RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- LB+2 UB LB+ DF+2 RF UR+ DF+ UF+2 UR UF-2 RB- DF
*2. *UF UL UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UL UF UR UB UL LB UB RF UF UR UL UF UB UR UF UR RF RB UR UF UL UB LF UF UR UL UF UL UB LB DL DR RF UF RB UB UL LF DL DF RF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UF UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+2 UF UL-2 DR+2 RB UB+ LB+2 DR-2 DL-2
*3. *UL UF UR UF UB UR UF UL UF UB UR UF LB UL UB UR RF UF UR UF UB UR LB UL UB LB RB UR UF LF UL LB LF UL UB RB UB LB UL LF DL LB DB LB DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB UR+2 UB RF DF-2 LF+2 DF+2 LF+ DL-
*4. *UF UR UF UR UB UL UF UR UF UB UR UF UL UB UR LB UL RF UR UF UR UF UB UL UF UB UR LB RF RB UR UB UR UB UR LF UF UR UL UB UR LF UF UL DB LB UL DL DR RB DB DR DF DL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR LB UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB RB DB UF+ UL UF+2 LB DR+2 DF LF-2 DR-
*5. *UF UB UR UF UL UB UR UB UL UF UB LB UB RF UR UB UL LB RF UF RF UF UL UB UL RB LF UF UL UB RF RB UR UB RF UF UR RB LF UF DL DR DB DF DL DR DF DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB DL+ DF RF+2 DL- DB+ DL+2


----------



## ProStar (Apr 14, 2020)

It's been a while since someone's done this, so I'd like to take this time to thank Mike for all he does. He's been running these forum competitions for years without interruptions. If not for him, the 200-300 that compete each week wouldn't have the fun that they do in this competition. Not to mention that he does so much on the forums in addition to the comps, it may seem simple but I know it's much more time consuming and complicated then it seems. Thanks for all you do Mike, the forums wouldn't be the same without you!


----------



## Ben Whitmore (Apr 14, 2020)

@Mike Hughey Have you switched to cstimer for 15 puzzle scrambles? The last scramble has cancelling moves in it (R2 U2 D2 L). This bug is fixed on cstimer.net/new


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks, Ben. Yes, I unfortunately did use that old scrambler. Are the scrambles actually bad, or just improper in that they have canceling moves? If they are just improper, I'd say it's best to just use these this week, and I will correct to the new scrambler next week. If they are actually bad, I suppose we could try to invalidate all solves so far this week and start over with corrected scrambles, but it would be nice if we don't have to resort to that.


----------



## Ben Whitmore (Apr 15, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> Thanks, Ben. Yes, I unfortunately did use that old scrambler. Are the scrambles actually bad, or just improper in that they have canceling moves? If they are just improper, I'd say it's best to just use these this week, and I will correct to the new scrambler next week. If they are actually bad, I suppose we could try to invalidate all solves so far this week and start over with corrected scrambles, but it would be nice if we don't have to resort to that.



They should still be random state, just with cancelling moves.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2020)

Ben Whitmore said:


> They should still be random state, just with cancelling moves.


Okay, thank you. Then we will keep these scrambles for this week, and I will switch to good ones starting next week.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

Can we also switch the Redi Cube scrambles to the Moyu ones?


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Can we also switch the Redi Cube scrambles to the Moyu ones?



Absolutely not. Those scrambles are not random state, which is abysmally bad scrambling quality for a puzzle that small.


----------



## KingCanyon (Apr 15, 2020)

How can I delete an early mini-guilford result in which I did not do square-1? It was 2019 week 32 by the way.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Can we also switch the Redi Cube scrambles to the Moyu ones?


It is my intention at some point (although that will probably be quite a while from now) to try to write a scramble converter, which will generate a Moyu-style scramble from the currently generated ones. Such scrambles would therefore be random state scrambles. For one thing, I'm curious how long such scrambles would be. I don't know how practical they will be, but it seems like a fun exercise.

I am hoping to have alternate scrambles for several puzzles, with the specific requirements that the alternate scrambles all have the exact same puzzle state, so they are merely a matter of personal preference for applying the state to the puzzle.


KingCanyon said:


> How can I delete an early mini-guilford result in which I did not do square-1? It was 2019 week 32 by the way.


I will try to take care of that tonight - thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 15, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> It is my intention at some point (although that will probably be quite a while from now) to try to write a scramble converter, which will generate a Moyu-style scramble from the currently generated ones. Such scrambles would therefore be random state scrambles. For one thing, I'm curious how long such scrambles would be. I don't know how practical they will be, but it seems like a fun exercise.
> 
> I am hoping to have alternate scrambles for several puzzles, with the specific requirements that the alternate scrambles all have the exact same puzzle state, so they are merely a matter of personal preference for applying the state to the puzzle.
> 
> I will try to take care of that tonight - thank you for pointing it out.



Ugh, do we have to go to the Moyu notation? I like the old one much better. Does anyone know what SEE uses?


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Ugh, do we have to go to the Moyu notation? I like the old one much better. Does anyone know what SEE uses?



They use the MoYu notation with random move, but SEE isn't a great standard to hold to. I had to convince them to switch to random state Kilo scrambles, and by the time I got that switched, I noticed they also used non-random Redi scrambles and didn't want to push them to make the switch on another puzzle, It took a lot of convincing to make them realize why random state is absolutely necessary for small puzzles instead of random move.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 15, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> They use the MoYu notation with random move, but SEE isn't a great standard to hold to. I had to convince them to switch to random state Kilo scrambles, and by the time I got that switched, I noticed they also used non-random Redi scrambles and didn't want to push them to make the switch on another puzzle, It took a lot of convincing to make them realize why random state is absolutely necessary for small puzzles instead of random move.



That makes since, but they're probably the best authority we have. I'm still for old notation though


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> That makes since, but they're probably the best authority we have. I'm still for old notation though


The problem with the old notation (for me at least) is that its very easy to mis-scramble. The Moyu scrambles are much nicer to execute since its just R L and rotations. While doing the old notation I find myself having to redo scrambles because its hard for me to find what to turn where especially going from wide moves to other wide moves


----------



## ProStar (Apr 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> The problem with the old notation (for me at least) is that its very easy to mis-scramble. The Moyu scrambles are much nicer to execute since its just R L and rotations. While doing the old notation I find myself having to redo scrambles because its hard for me to find what to turn where especially going from wide moves to other wide moves



that just takes practice, just like something like clock or squan does. Also it has a bunch of rotations while scrambling


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2020)

Again, if I provide alternate scramble notations (with identical scrambles), it will be merely a configurable option. I will keep the current scramble formats as the default, but you will be able to select an option to allow you to see the alternate notation instead, if you choose to. Having MoYu alternate scrambles for Redi Cube would be one of the harder alternate scrambles to provide, but it might be fun to try.

I'm also a little tempted to provide alternate scrambles for megaminx using the old notation that was originally used in the WCA, just to give people an appreciation for how bad that old notation really was. I would assume absolutely no one would actually USE those.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 15, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> Again, if I provide alternate scramble notations (with identical scrambles), it will be merely a configurable option. I will keep the current scramble formats as the default, but you will be able to select an option to allow you to see the alternate notation instead, if you choose to. Having MoYu alternate scrambles for Redi Cube would be one of the harder alternate scrambles to provide, but it might be fun to try.



Oh, in that case, that sounds fine. That way people who like the Moyu notation can use it without forcing people to make a change



Mike Hughey said:


> I'm also a little tempted to provide alternate scrambles for megaminx using the old notation that was originally used in the WCA, just to give people an appreciation for how bad that old notation really was. I would assume absolutely no one would actually USE those.



LOL I looked at that once, it seems awful. How long does it take to scramble a megaminx with it?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> LOL I looked at that once, it seems awful. How long does it take to scramble a megaminx with it?


That all depends on how good you are at it - with practice you could get where you actually got familiar with where each face was. At one time I could generally scramble a pretty bad chinaminx in about 2:30 with one, but at the moment, even with a good modern megaminx, I truly suspect I can apply a random-state curvy copter jumbled scramble significantly faster than I can apply a megaminx scramble with the old notation. And that's saying a lot! 

Oh, and actually, I believe the old megaminx scrambles were fewer moves than the current ones. So if I'm merely duplicating modern scrambles with the old notation, they'll take even longer than they did back then!


----------



## trangium (Apr 18, 2020)

Should we bump up the participation points for each event?

The number of competitors in the weekly competitions is gradually going up, from ~10 in 2007 to ~50 in 2014 to over 200 in 2020. Since the number of points a competitor gets is the number of people they beat (competition points) plus the participation points for the event, the scores competitors can get are much higher. Nonetheless, the participation points are the same as they always were, which reduces the importance of participation points. Competing in a popular event such as 3x3x3 gives many more points than competing in a less popular event such as 7BLD.
One idea could be that participation points for each event are multiplied by about a factor of 5.
For example, 3x3x3 would give 15 participation points, 4x4x4 would give 20 participation points, FMC would give 50 participation points, and 7BLD would give 65 participation points. This way the points per event would me more balanced while not being ludicrous. (MBLD could be handled differently given the nature of the event.)
Another idea could be modifying competition points instead of participation points. Instead of only one point per person you beat, that number varies between events. That number would remain 1 for popular events such as 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, and OH, but it is raised depending on how many people usually do the event. Here's a tentative list:


2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, OH, 2-4 Relay, Pyraminx, Skewb, Square-1 : x1
6x6x6, 2-5 Relay, Clock, Megaminx, 2BLD: x2
7x7x7, 2-6 Relay, Kilominx, Redi Cube, Mirror Blocks, 3BLD: x3
15 Puzzle, 2-7 Relay: x4
Mini Guildford, 3x3 Match, 3x3 FMC: x5
3x3x3 MBLD, Master Pyraminx: x6
3x3x3 With Feet, Speed FMC: x7
4x4x4 Blindfolded, Curvy Copter: x8
5x5x5 Blindfolded: x12
6x6x6 Blindfolded: x16
7x7x7 Blindfolded: x20
For example, using this list, if you beat 10 people in 7x7x7, you would get 30 competition points. If you beat 10 people in 3x3 FMC, you would get 50 competition points.


----------



## pjk (Apr 20, 2020)

trangium said:


> Should we bump up the participation points for each event?
> 
> The number of competitors in the weekly competitions is gradually going up, from ~10 in 2007 to ~50 in 2014 to over 200 in 2020. Since the number of points a competitor gets is the number of people they beat (competition points) plus the participation points for the event, the scores competitors can get are much higher. Nonetheless, the participation points are the same as they always were, which reduces the importance of participation points. Competing in a popular event such as 3x3x3 gives many more points than competing in a less popular event such as 7BLD.
> One idea could be that participation points for each event are multiplied by about a factor of 5.
> ...


Just an note on # of competitors: back in 2007-2010, people competed on the forum by replying to a thread like this. Since, most people have shifted to the competition site, which is much easier to record the stats, give points, rank people, etc. Mike is working on making participation easier, and then many more people will eventually compete. At the moment there are a few barriers.

Points wise, Mike will be able to comment on that as he has been in charge of these competitions for a number of years.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 23, 2020)

Results for week 16: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, TommyC, and ichcubegern!

*2x2x2*(137)
1.  1.47 Legomanz
2.  1.77 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.84 TommyC


Spoiler



4.  1.95 asacuber
5.  2.13 Magdamini
6.  2.16 OriginalUsername
7.  2.35 TipsterTrickster
8.  2.40 ExultantCarn
9.  2.45 thecubingwizard
10.  2.46 smackbadatskewb
10.  2.46 Rubadcar
12.  2.50 Michał Krasowski
13.  2.52 JoXCuber
14.  2.53 thembldlord
15.  2.56 Sean Hartman
16.  2.69 Trig0n
17.  2.72 PratikKhannaSkewb
18.  2.82 cuberkid10
19.  2.83 Jscuber
20.  2.85 oliver sitja sichel
21.  2.92 tJardigradHe
22.  2.94 CubicOreo
23.  2.96 Liam Wadek
24.  2.98 Coinman_
25.  2.99 NathanaelCubes
26.  3.01 Nikhil Soares
27.  3.03 Logan
28.  3.05 mihnea3000
29.  3.08 remopihel
29.  3.08 Kylegadj
31.  3.09 DhruvA
32.  3.24 CubingwithChris
32.  3.24 YouCubing
34.  3.26 [email protected]
35.  3.27 V.Kochergin
35.  3.27 Marcus Siu
37.  3.33 Rafaello
37.  3.33 BraydenTheCuber
39.  3.41 sashdev
40.  3.50 DGCubes
41.  3.52 MartinN13
42.  3.54 VJW
43.  3.55 ProStar
43.  3.55 Sub1Hour
45.  3.64 Zeke Mackay
46.  3.66 SorinT
47.  3.67 BradenTheMagician
48.  3.73 vedroboev
49.  3.76 fun at the joy
50.  3.78 KingCanyon
51.  3.80 mrsniffles01
52.  3.83 Antto Pitkänen
53.  3.85 jihu1011
54.  3.90 Fred Lang
55.  3.92 Nutybaconator
55.  3.92 jason3141
57.  3.93 lumes2121
58.  3.96 Torch
59.  4.04 NewoMinx
60.  4.14 dollarstorecubes
61.  4.23 nikodem.rudy
62.  4.32 ichcubegern
62.  4.32 begiuli65
64.  4.34 abhijat
65.  4.36 d2polld
66.  4.39 VIBE_ZT
67.  4.40 Keenan Johnson
68.  4.43 FaLoL
69.  4.45 Aleksandar Dukleski
69.  4.45 Aadil- ali
71.  4.56 Rollercoasterben
72.  4.62 CrispyCubing
73.  4.71 Sir E Brum
74.  4.75 Raymos Castillo
75.  4.76 abunickabhi
76.  4.78 Koen van Aller
77.  4.83 wearephamily1719
77.  4.83 G2013
79.  4.84 2017LAMB06
80.  4.85 bhoffman492
81.  4.86 InlandEmpireCuber
82.  4.93 trangium
83.  4.95 revaldoah
84.  5.06 [email protected]
85.  5.07 FLS99
86.  5.11 Ian Pang
87.  5.17 nms777
88.  5.20 MattP98
88.  5.20 SonofRonan
90.  5.23 KingTim96
91.  5.28 sascholeks
92.  5.36 Predther
92.  5.36 swankfukinc
94.  5.54 MCuber
95.  5.77 [email protected]
96.  5.86 filmip
97.  5.87 drpfisherman
98.  6.05 midnightcuberx
99.  6.10 SmallTownCuber
100.  6.13 Schmizee
101.  6.19 DonovanTheCool
102.  6.27 virginia
103.  6.29 toinou06cubing
104.  6.49 2019DWYE01
105.  6.51 Brodie Bouley
106.  6.58 Ayce
107.  6.63 Lewis
108.  6.83 UnknownCanvas
109.  6.99 OriEy
110.  7.02 UnknownCuber
110.  7.02 ok cuber
112.  7.04 Hunter Eric Deardurff
113.  7.26 Nayano
114.  7.55 Cooki348
115.  7.83 NBAGARRETT
116.  8.05 John Benwell
117.  8.25 PingPongCuber
118.  8.26 N4Cubing
119.  8.41 nulliDE
120.  8.61 One Wheel
121.  8.65 FinnTheCuber
122.  8.74 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
123.  8.78 freshcuber.de
124.  8.83 sporteisvogel
125.  8.93 Janice_leslie
125.  8.93 nevinscph
127.  9.28 Dutgif32
128.  9.37 spacecoastcuber
129.  9.51 NaterTater23
130.  10.37 linus.sch
131.  11.43 Jrg
132.  12.05 Jacck
133.  12.26 thomas.sch
134.  13.82 [email protected]
135.  15.98 MatsBergsten
136.  17.49 Vim
137.  DNF riz3ndrr


*3x3x3*(167)
1.  7.43 thembldlord
2.  7.72 CubingwithChris
3.  7.81 Khairur Rachim
3.  7.81 smackbadatskewb


Spoiler



5.  7.95 tJardigradHe
6.  8.27 Jscuber
7.  8.28 OriginalUsername
8.  8.37 cuberkid10
9.  8.41 Micah Morrison
10.  8.63 thecubingwizard
11.  8.64 ExultantCarn
12.  8.65 Zeke Mackay
13.  8.67 jason3141
14.  8.83 Michał Krasowski
15.  8.90 riz3ndrr
16.  9.02 Heewon Seo
17.  9.04 Aleksandar Dukleski
18.  9.07 TommyC
19.  9.15 gottagitgud
20.  9.17 PratikKhannaSkewb
21.  9.21 Sean Hartman
22.  9.25 jihu1011
22.  9.25 mihnea3000
24.  9.30 Rubadcar
25.  9.39 VJW
26.  9.51 Legomanz
27.  9.59 Nikhil Soares
28.  9.74 AidanNoogie
29.  9.76 SorinT
30.  9.85 sashdev
31.  9.87 2017LAMB06
32.  9.94 Kylegadj
33.  9.97 Logan
34.  10.05 JoXCuber
35.  10.06 Coinman_
35.  10.06 Liam Wadek
37.  10.07 Shadowjockey
37.  10.07 MCuber
39.  10.09 MartinN13
40.  10.17 BradenTheMagician
41.  10.18 Marcus Siu
42.  10.21 V.Kochergin
43.  10.28 vedroboev
44.  10.29 dollarstorecubes
45.  10.38 NathanaelCubes
46.  10.46 CubicOreo
47.  10.47 NewoMinx
48.  10.50 Keenan Johnson
49.  10.53 Samuel Kevin
50.  10.56 turtwig
50.  10.56 jvier
52.  10.65 RandomPerson84
53.  10.72 20luky3
54.  10.83 DhruvA
54.  10.83 YouCubing
56.  10.87 G2013
57.  10.89 sigalig
58.  10.91 TipsterTrickster
59.  10.94 Fred Lang
60.  11.04 Cooki348
61.  11.05 typeman5
62.  11.10 [email protected]
63.  11.11 DGCubes
64.  11.26 midnightcuberx
65.  11.31 GTGil
66.  11.39 FaLoL
67.  11.46 Ian Pang
68.  11.65 abhijat
69.  11.66 Rafaello
69.  11.66 fun at the joy
71.  11.67 remopihel
72.  11.70 DonovanTheCool
73.  11.77 Sub1Hour
74.  11.88 ichcubegern
75.  11.99 oliver sitja sichel
76.  12.04 MattP98
77.  12.05 xyzzy
78.  12.06 abunickabhi
79.  12.19 Nutybaconator
80.  12.22 Torch
81.  12.29 Antto Pitkänen
82.  12.43 [email protected]
83.  12.45 Cubing5life
84.  12.48 begiuli65
84.  12.48 danvie
86.  12.60 speedcube.insta
87.  12.67 trangium
88.  12.85 Cube to Cube
89.  12.90 Jmuncuber
90.  12.91 KingCanyon
91.  12.99 Ghost Cuber
92.  13.09 lumes2121
92.  13.09 Raymos Castillo
94.  13.15 ngmh
95.  13.41 SebastianCarrillo
96.  13.63 brad711
97.  13.69 elliottk_
98.  13.75 TheNoobCuber
99.  13.80 MarixPix
100.  13.84 sascholeks
101.  13.94 d2polld
102.  14.00 bhoffman492
103.  14.03 InlandEmpireCuber
104.  14.11 BraydenTheCuber
105.  14.12 Koen van Aller
106.  14.14 drpfisherman
107.  14.15 Rollercoasterben
108.  14.36 epride17
109.  14.38 nevinscph
110.  14.63 pizzacrust
111.  14.69 Aadil- ali
112.  14.77 Sir E Brum
113.  15.15 toinou06cubing
114.  15.31 PingPongCuber
115.  15.59 topppits
116.  15.60 M O
117.  15.92 wearephamily1719
118.  15.93 FLS99
119.  16.02 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
120.  16.34 Nayano
121.  16.48 Lvl9001Wizard
122.  16.55 VIBE_ZT
123.  16.64 revaldoah
124.  16.67 OriEy
125.  16.73 Schmizee
126.  16.85 Predther
127.  16.87 SmallTownCuber
128.  16.93 nms777
129.  17.35 swankfukinc
130.  17.64 SonofRonan
131.  17.67 [email protected]
132.  17.76 2019DWYE01
133.  17.83 Petri Krzywacki
134.  18.15 Hunter Eric Deardurff
134.  18.15 UnknownCuber
136.  18.24 tuga88
137.  18.45 CrispyCubing
138.  18.78 [email protected]
139.  18.88 KingTim96
140.  19.94 UnknownCanvas
141.  20.80 Dutgif32
142.  21.38 NaterTater23
143.  21.43 John Benwell
144.  22.56 ok cuber
145.  22.68 MarkA64
146.  22.74 Jrg
147.  23.13 One Wheel
148.  23.48 Ked Ki
149.  24.57 filmip
150.  24.78 znay
151.  24.93 virginia
152.  25.02 freshcuber.de
153.  25.13 N4Cubing
154.  26.32 LunarStellar
155.  27.49 sporteisvogel
156.  27.54 Brodie Bouley
157.  29.51 KovyTheCuber
158.  29.56 NBAGARRETT
159.  30.53 linus.sch
160.  31.49 [email protected]
161.  32.04 Jacck
162.  32.38 Janice_leslie
163.  33.49 EngineeringBrian
164.  37.71 MatsBergsten
165.  40.04 SolidJoltBlue
166.  40.16 thomas.sch
167.  51.92 Vim


*4x4x4*(119)
1.  28.02 cuberkid10
2.  29.81 Jscuber
3.  33.35 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  34.16 tJardigradHe
5.  34.37 thecubingwizard
6.  34.49 thembldlord
7.  34.63 OriginalUsername
8.  35.55 TipsterTrickster
9.  35.57 TommyC
10.  36.28 ichcubegern
11.  36.74 Sean Hartman
12.  37.23 NewoMinx
13.  37.39 G2013
14.  37.42 Michał Krasowski
15.  37.51 FaLoL
16.  37.71 Rubadcar
17.  37.81 Nikhil Soares
18.  38.12 mihnea3000
19.  38.26 riz3ndrr
20.  38.36 JoXCuber
21.  38.52 V.Kochergin
22.  39.09 MCuber
23.  39.64 PratikKhannaSkewb
24.  39.75 smackbadatskewb
25.  39.93 Torch
26.  40.21 CubicOreo
27.  40.25 Legomanz
27.  40.25 Marcus Siu
29.  40.31 Logan
30.  40.82 jason3141
31.  41.46 Liam Wadek
32.  41.65 DGCubes
33.  41.77 fun at the joy
34.  41.78 2017LAMB06
35.  41.89 20luky3
36.  42.10 Keenan Johnson
37.  43.84 xyzzy
38.  43.99 BradenTheMagician
39.  44.11 CubingwithChris
40.  44.73 MartinN13
41.  44.99 nevinscph
42.  45.11 dollarstorecubes
43.  45.22 begiuli65
44.  45.31 RandomPerson84
45.  45.67 YouCubing
46.  45.70 [email protected]
47.  45.72 DhruvA
48.  45.81 MattP98
49.  45.84 abunickabhi
50.  47.98 Nutybaconator
51.  48.38 Antto Pitkänen
52.  49.14 Sub1Hour
53.  49.19 SebastianCarrillo
54.  49.26 swankfukinc
55.  52.24 epride17
56.  52.57 VJW
57.  52.60 jvier
58.  52.88 NathanaelCubes
59.  52.98 Cubing5life
60.  53.59 Rollercoasterben
61.  54.83 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
62.  55.04 Raymos Castillo
63.  55.06 Rafaello
64.  55.84 oliver sitja sichel
65.  56.93 drpfisherman
66.  57.38 John Benwell
67.  57.39 DonovanTheCool
68.  57.58 lumes2121
69.  57.70 MarixPix
70.  57.96 speedcube.insta
71.  58.16 d2polld
72.  58.59 M O
73.  58.74 VIBE_ZT
74.  58.98 Cooki348
75.  1:00.75 bhoffman492
76.  1:00.90 revaldoah
77.  1:02.78 KingTim96
78.  1:02.94 PingPongCuber
79.  1:03.13 elliottk_
80.  1:03.15 CrispyCubing
81.  1:03.37 2019DWYE01
82.  1:03.65 InlandEmpireCuber
83.  1:05.48 Nayano
84.  1:05.96 nms777
85.  1:05.98 topppits
86.  1:06.71 OriEy
87.  1:07.21 KingCanyon
88.  1:07.22 toinou06cubing
89.  1:07.64 [email protected]
90.  1:08.89 BraydenTheCuber
91.  1:09.80 Sir E Brum
92.  1:10.34 FLS99
93.  1:14.59 trangium
94.  1:15.55 Petri Krzywacki
95.  1:15.95 Hunter Eric Deardurff
96.  1:17.81 Ian Pang
97.  1:18.98 Predther
98.  1:19.14 wearephamily1719
99.  1:19.24 One Wheel
100.  1:19.61 filmip
101.  1:19.68 Aadil- ali
102.  1:25.09 [email protected]
103.  1:26.45 Dutgif32
104.  1:26.91 ok cuber
105.  1:31.64 Ked Ki
106.  1:36.14 NaterTater23
107.  1:36.70 sporteisvogel
108.  1:44.10 freshcuber.de
109.  1:50.20 linus.sch
110.  1:50.97 Janice_leslie
111.  1:53.90 Jrg
112.  1:54.85 [email protected]
113.  1:56.27 Jacck
114.  2:08.41 KovyTheCuber
115.  2:09.89 Brodie Bouley
116.  2:11.37 Schmizee
117.  2:12.07 thomas.sch
118.  2:13.09 MatsBergsten
119.  2:24.58 virginia


*5x5x5*(82)
1.  53.60 cuberkid10
2.  58.44 tJardigradHe
3.  59.50 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  59.64 OriginalUsername
5.  1:01.07 thembldlord
6.  1:01.84 Sean Hartman
7.  1:05.18 FaLoL
8.  1:06.37 Khairur Rachim
9.  1:06.78 NewoMinx
10.  1:07.90 TommyC
11.  1:08.13 AidanNoogie
12.  1:10.31 TipsterTrickster
13.  1:10.40 JoXCuber
14.  1:10.88 riz3ndrr
15.  1:13.38 Michał Krasowski
16.  1:13.94 DGCubes
17.  1:14.03 G2013
18.  1:14.90 jason3141
19.  1:15.29 fun at the joy
20.  1:15.93 dollarstorecubes
21.  1:16.27 Marcus Siu
22.  1:17.57 Torch
23.  1:19.15 [email protected]
24.  1:20.88 VJW
25.  1:21.99 CubicOreo
26.  1:22.28 smackbadatskewb
27.  1:22.66 MCuber
28.  1:22.86 Sub1Hour
29.  1:23.71 nevinscph
30.  1:24.12 YouCubing
31.  1:24.62 abunickabhi
32.  1:25.59 jake.levine
33.  1:25.63 xyzzy
34.  1:26.02 BradenTheMagician
35.  1:27.21 Aleksandar Dukleski
36.  1:28.34 Liam Wadek
37.  1:29.40 begiuli65
38.  1:29.48 Logan
39.  1:34.16 epride17
40.  1:34.95 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
41.  1:35.54 RandomPerson84
42.  1:36.24 oliver sitja sichel
43.  1:36.44 MarixPix
44.  1:36.81 MattP98
45.  1:37.24 SebastianCarrillo
46.  1:42.26 jvier
47.  1:43.41 20luky3
48.  1:46.51 Cooki348
49.  1:48.87 swankfukinc
50.  1:51.33 Rollercoasterben
51.  1:52.31 Raymos Castillo
52.  1:52.91 Hunter Eric Deardurff
53.  1:54.62 topppits
54.  1:54.78 VIBE_ZT
55.  1:56.31 lumes2121
56.  1:57.37 Nayano
57.  1:58.63 BraydenTheCuber
58.  2:00.89 PingPongCuber
59.  2:02.15 KingCanyon
60.  2:04.40 OriEy
61.  2:04.81 CrispyCubing
62.  2:07.60 One Wheel
63.  2:12.78 FLS99
64.  2:17.48 nms777
65.  2:19.72 d2polld
66.  2:28.71 filmip
67.  2:29.07 InlandEmpireCuber
68.  2:30.85 Predther
69.  2:42.01 Petri Krzywacki
70.  2:48.07 Rafaello
71.  2:50.92 Sir E Brum
72.  2:52.92 Ked Ki
73.  3:02.05 linus.sch
74.  3:02.54 thomas.sch
75.  3:08.79 [email protected]
76.  3:09.88 toinou06cubing
77.  3:16.79 sporteisvogel
78.  3:29.45 NaterTater23
79.  3:40.84 freshcuber.de
80.  3:51.37 [email protected]
81.  3:54.20 MatsBergsten
82.  4:31.11 Jrg


*6x6x6*(47)
1.  1:57.35 Sean Hartman
2.  1:59.01 JoXCuber
3.  2:01.19 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:02.16 mrsniffles01
5.  2:02.86 NewoMinx
6.  2:03.93 TommyC
7.  2:05.26 FaLoL
8.  2:05.28 OriginalUsername
9.  2:15.96 jihu1011
10.  2:19.85 Marcus Siu
11.  2:23.63 Torch
12.  2:24.53 CubicOreo
13.  2:24.70 Legomanz
14.  2:26.78 YouCubing
15.  2:32.15 xyzzy
16.  2:33.68 Sub1Hour
17.  2:36.47 nevinscph
18.  2:37.02 DGCubes
19.  2:37.86 Liam Wadek
20.  2:44.87 fun at the joy
21.  2:46.72 abunickabhi
22.  3:03.04 Hunter Eric Deardurff
23.  3:03.13 VJW
24.  3:06.64 epride17
25.  3:12.45 smackbadatskewb
26.  3:14.25 Logan
27.  3:31.13 swankfukinc
28.  3:47.56 OriEy
29.  3:49.17 One Wheel
30.  4:01.54 brad711
31.  4:24.67 PingPongCuber
32.  4:28.91 KingCanyon
33.  4:29.99 BraydenTheCuber
34.  4:31.07 Petri Krzywacki
35.  4:38.77 filmip
36.  4:40.02 FLS99
37.  5:17.26 [email protected]
38.  5:20.49 InlandEmpireCuber
39.  5:36.59 linus.sch
40.  5:48.28 [email protected]
41.  6:06.79 Ked Ki
42.  6:06.85 Rafaello
43.  6:35.04 thomas.sch
44.  6:41.12 [email protected]
45.  7:07.65 freshcuber.de
46.  DNF VIBE_ZT
46.  DNF sporteisvogel


*7x7x7*(35)
1.  2:50.29 Sean Hartman
2.  2:50.43 ichcubegern
3.  3:00.16 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  3:10.09 NewoMinx
5.  3:15.73 OriginalUsername
6.  3:17.07 Keroma12
7.  3:24.52 Torch
8.  3:25.79 nevinscph
9.  3:30.90 YouCubing
10.  3:41.23 jason3141
11.  3:49.10 Sub1Hour
12.  3:51.48 xyzzy
13.  3:54.23 Marcus Siu
14.  4:00.86 CubicOreo
15.  4:10.13 nikodem.rudy
16.  4:19.16 DGCubes
17.  4:24.60 Hunter Eric Deardurff
18.  4:29.31 fun at the joy
19.  4:30.68 Logan
20.  4:42.46 Liam Wadek
21.  5:02.29 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
22.  5:11.51 OriEy
23.  5:16.37 swankfukinc
24.  6:03.75 One Wheel
25.  6:36.99 FLS99
26.  6:59.67 PingPongCuber
27.  7:46.40 filmip
28.  8:15.36 linus.sch
29.  8:41.73 thomas.sch
30.  9:22.75 [email protected]
31.  9:38.63 sporteisvogel
32.  9:47.77 Rafaello
33.  12:03.47 freshcuber.de
34.  DNF InlandEmpireCuber
34.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(51)
1.  3.11 Legomanz
2.  4.08 asacuber
3.  4.65 TommyC


Spoiler



4.  4.68 NathanaelCubes
5.  6.13 Aadil- ali
6.  6.22 JoXCuber
7.  6.79 TipsterTrickster
8.  6.80 V.Kochergin
9.  7.02 Michał Krasowski
10.  7.08 ichcubegern
11.  7.15 Marcus Siu
12.  7.65 Logan
13.  7.78 Trig0n
14.  7.91 [email protected]
15.  8.01 G2013
16.  8.16 smackbadatskewb
17.  8.39 OriginalUsername
18.  8.54 Sean Hartman
19.  8.83 ProStar
20.  9.96 Rubadcar
21.  11.59 Nutybaconator
22.  14.48 2017LAMB06
23.  14.72 remopihel
24.  15.34 abunickabhi
25.  16.15 Rafaello
26.  17.16 fun at the joy
27.  18.71 YouCubing
28.  20.08 InlandEmpireCuber
29.  20.30 dollarstorecubes
30.  22.10 Kit Clement
31.  23.41 MattP98
32.  24.51 Torch
33.  24.70 MartinN13
34.  24.84 FLS99
35.  24.86 nevinscph
36.  26.75 Antto Pitkänen
37.  27.92 MatsBergsten
38.  30.04 FaLoL
39.  33.65 DonovanTheCool
40.  39.56 filmip
41.  40.49 Sub1Hour
42.  41.04 BraydenTheCuber
43.  1:02.04 PingPongCuber
44.  1:06.33 Jacck
45.  1:13.59 Sir E Brum
46.  1:31.52 toinou06cubing
47.  1:39.42 Ayce
48.  1:52.00 freshcuber.de
49.  3:23.72 [email protected]
50.  DNF KingCanyon
50.  DNF NaterTater23


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(39)
1.  17.25 TommyC
2.  19.74 daniel678
3.  20.07 G2013


Spoiler



4.  22.58 elliottk_
5.  30.01 abunickabhi
6.  30.19 thembldlord
7.  39.05 Keroma12
8.  41.46 Sean Hartman
9.  49.24 MattP98
10.  51.92 VJW
11.  55.85 YouCubing
12.  1:01.71 Logan
13.  1:06.30 revaldoah
14.  1:12.58 Torch
15.  1:16.82 nevinscph
16.  1:17.65 fun at the joy
17.  1:28.01 JoXCuber
18.  1:28.32 FaLoL
19.  1:31.88 FLS99
20.  1:39.47 brad711
21.  1:42.39 ichcubegern
22.  1:44.94 MatsBergsten
23.  2:06.72 jason3141
24.  2:28.60 PingPongCuber
25.  2:35.94 Trig0n
26.  2:51.71 MartinN13
27.  3:12.97 KingCanyon
28.  3:14.57 Rafaello
29.  3:17.79 d2polld
30.  3:31.12 Sir E Brum
31.  3:34.03 Jacck
32.  3:47.77 Sub1Hour
33.  4:36.00 BraydenTheCuber
34.  6:00.79 trangium
35.  DNF freshcuber.de
35.  DNF filmip
35.  DNF Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
35.  DNF toinou06cubing
35.  DNF lumes2121


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  2:01.80 elliottk_
2.  3:04.39 VJW
3.  4:35.05 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  5:15.56 Logan
5.  7:25.15 MatsBergsten
6.  8:40.13 Jacck
7.  9:09.37 fun at the joy
8.  25:51.45 Sir E Brum
9.  DNF G2013
9.  DNF Sean Hartman


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  8:37.09 VJW
2.  11:08.49 nevinscph
3.  15:33.17 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  19:07.09 Jacck
5.  DNF fun at the joy
5.  DNF Logan


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(15)
1.  59/63 60:00 sigalig
2.  10/11 58:31 brad711
3.  3/3 5:04 Sean Hartman
4.  3/3 10:26 MatsBergsten
5.  3/3 14:47 Jacck
6.  3/3 24:11 Rafaello
7.  3/3 24:12 PingPongCuber
8.  5/7 60:00 lesliesampson


Spoiler



9.  3/4 9:21 Logan
10.  6/10 52:27 fun at the joy
11.  2/3 9:38 FLS99
12.  2/3 24:09 BraydenTheCuber
13.  1/2 1:52 abunickabhi
13.  1/2 13:28 filmip
13.  0/3 26:44 KingCanyon


*3x3x3 one-handed*(111)
1.  11.10 riz3ndrr
2.  11.85 smackbadatskewb
3.  12.22 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  13.42 turtwig
5.  13.53 tJardigradHe
6.  13.61 OriginalUsername
7.  13.71 Jscuber
8.  13.76 2017LAMB06
9.  13.82 PratikKhannaSkewb
10.  14.61 Sean Hartman
11.  14.74 NathanaelCubes
12.  15.06 ichcubegern
13.  15.30 Legomanz
14.  15.98 Kylegadj
15.  16.10 NewoMinx
16.  16.35 cuberkid10
17.  16.50 Marcus Siu
18.  16.70 gottagitgud
19.  16.88 CubingwithChris
19.  16.88 dollarstorecubes
21.  17.04 Aleksandar Dukleski
22.  17.05 mihnea3000
23.  17.11 jihu1011
24.  17.22 Samuel Kevin
25.  17.33 fun at the joy
26.  17.52 MCuber
27.  17.57 jvier
28.  17.67 RandomPerson84
29.  17.72 Nikhil Soares
30.  17.73 Rubadcar
31.  17.74 midnightcuberx
32.  17.84 Michał Krasowski
33.  17.92 DhruvA
34.  18.20 jason3141
35.  18.51 elliottk_
36.  18.57 vedroboev
36.  18.57 typeman5
38.  18.66 abunickabhi
39.  18.97 Torch
40.  19.14 YouCubing
41.  19.20 xyzzy
42.  19.25 TommyC
43.  19.35 JoXCuber
44.  19.74 BradenTheMagician
45.  19.75 Sub1Hour
46.  19.77 FaLoL
47.  19.81 ngmh
48.  20.00 d2polld
49.  20.23 DonovanTheCool
50.  20.28 [email protected]
51.  20.43 SorinT
52.  20.45 nikodem.rudy
53.  20.46 DGCubes
54.  20.85 ExultantCarn
55.  21.09 oliver sitja sichel
56.  21.22 epride17
57.  21.29 Logan
58.  21.46 TheNoobCuber
59.  21.55 MattP98
60.  21.60 Nutybaconator
61.  22.32 remopihel
62.  22.49 begiuli65
63.  22.57 Antto Pitkänen
64.  23.33 G2013
65.  23.77 Liam Wadek
66.  23.84 bhoffman492
67.  24.32 VJW
68.  25.54 revaldoah
69.  25.69 [email protected]
70.  26.63 KingCanyon
71.  27.22 SmallTownCuber
72.  28.20 M O
73.  28.59 Rafaello
74.  28.62 BraydenTheCuber
75.  29.08 nms777
76.  29.68 lumes2121
77.  29.88 Keenan Johnson
78.  29.98 sascholeks
79.  30.43 trangium
80.  31.03 SebastianCarrillo
81.  31.39 Rollercoasterben
82.  31.47 swankfukinc
83.  31.75 Sir E Brum
84.  31.89 Petri Krzywacki
85.  32.28 PingPongCuber
86.  32.29 nevinscph
87.  33.01 MarixPix
88.  33.68 FLS99
89.  34.14 OriEy
90.  34.31 wearephamily1719
91.  34.59 2019DWYE01
92.  35.03 InlandEmpireCuber
93.  36.30 toinou06cubing
94.  38.62 Schmizee
95.  40.67 freshcuber.de
96.  41.55 One Wheel
97.  41.79 Cubing5life
98.  42.32 ok cuber
99.  43.02 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
100.  43.69 Ked Ki
101.  45.21 [email protected]
102.  45.79 Ian Pang
103.  47.91 linus.sch
104.  48.80 Dutgif32
105.  51.53 filmip
106.  51.96 NaterTater23
107.  1:02.39 sporteisvogel
108.  1:03.89 NBAGARRETT
109.  1:04.86 Hunter Eric Deardurff
110.  1:10.34 Jacck
111.  1:14.45 thomas.sch


*3x3x3 With feet*(8)
1.  27.26 tJardigradHe
2.  40.02 dollarstorecubes
3.  1:04.99 Logan


Spoiler



4.  1:12.77 ichcubegern
5.  1:31.54 fun at the joy
6.  3:54.03 Rafaello
7.  5:00.42 BraydenTheCuber
8.  5:04.45 [email protected]


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(23)
1.  19.60 TommyC
2.  34.09 fun at the joy
3.  34.85 Torch


Spoiler



4.  50.96 ichcubegern
5.  1:01.53 jason3141
6.  1:03.30 Sean Hartman
7.  1:19.45 Kit Clement
8.  1:27.20 Rafaello
9.  1:31.94 [email protected]
10.  1:37.78 BraydenTheCuber
11.  1:42.25 FLS99
12.  1:50.06 Sub1Hour
13.  1:52.62 Ian Pang
14.  2:02.21 MatsBergsten
15.  2:42.26 PingPongCuber
16.  3:17.25 freshcuber.de
17.  3:31.08 filmip
18.  3:56.51 linus.sch
19.  4:46.62 thomas.sch
20.  DNF JoXCuber
20.  DNF Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
20.  DNF [email protected]
20.  DNF Logan


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(17)
1.  22.67 (20, 25, 23) Sebastien
1.  22.67 (20, 24, 24) Teh Keng Foo
1.  22.67 (23, 24, 21) sqAree


Spoiler



4.  28.67 (27, 29, 30) João Vinicius
5.  31.33 (29, 38, 27) tJardigradHe
6.  31.67 (33, 31, 31) trangium
7.  32.67 (32, 33, 33) RyuKagamine
8.  43.00 (50, 44, 35) DonovanTheCool
9.  43.67 (51, 38, 42) filmip
10.  56.67 (56, 58, 56) Rafaello
11.  DNF (20, DNS, DNS) WoowyBaby
11.  DNF (31, DNF, 29) fun at the joy
11.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) jason3141
11.  DNF (49, DNF, DNS) BraydenTheCuber
11.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) asacuber
11.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) ichcubegern
11.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Ayce


*2-3-4 Relay*(69)
1.  37.91 TommyC
2.  40.17 cuberkid10
3.  41.86 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  47.49 JoXCuber
5.  49.87 OriginalUsername
6.  51.50 Sean Hartman
7.  51.59 PratikKhannaSkewb
8.  51.77 Torch
9.  51.95 tJardigradHe
10.  52.07 fun at the joy
11.  52.69 Marcus Siu
12.  53.16 dollarstorecubes
13.  53.29 ichcubegern
14.  56.10 FaLoL
15.  56.59 Logan
16.  57.42 Rubadcar
17.  57.78 Michał Krasowski
18.  58.71 NathanaelCubes
19.  58.96 MCuber
20.  59.72 jason3141
21.  1:00.48 Aleksandar Dukleski
22.  1:02.50 DGCubes
23.  1:02.85 abunickabhi
24.  1:03.39 YouCubing
25.  1:04.14 Sub1Hour
26.  1:05.64 BradenTheMagician
27.  1:07.62 vedroboev
28.  1:07.88 Nutybaconator
29.  1:08.56 VJW
30.  1:09.87 nevinscph
31.  1:11.49 RandomPerson84
32.  1:14.73 Rafaello
33.  1:16.61 lumes2121
34.  1:17.99 KingCanyon
34.  1:17.99 Rollercoasterben
36.  1:22.23 FLS99
37.  1:22.82 oliver sitja sichel
38.  1:23.07 trangium
39.  1:25.55 InlandEmpireCuber
40.  1:26.70 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
41.  1:26.87 d2polld
42.  1:26.94 Ian Pang
43.  1:26.98 [email protected]
44.  1:28.98 Cooki348
45.  1:29.80 [email protected]
46.  1:30.20 CrispyCubing
47.  1:30.28 VIBE_ZT
48.  1:35.64 KingTim96
49.  1:36.08 nms777
50.  1:38.04 BraydenTheCuber
51.  1:41.87 PingPongCuber
52.  1:46.14 Hunter Eric Deardurff
53.  1:49.54 2019DWYE01
54.  1:55.29 toinou06cubing
55.  1:58.27 filmip
56.  2:01.72 Ked Ki
57.  2:02.74 ok cuber
58.  2:04.23 Sir E Brum
59.  2:09.46 linus.sch
60.  2:18.93 freshcuber.de
61.  2:32.26 sporteisvogel
62.  2:34.31 Lewis
63.  2:40.78 virginia
64.  2:43.71 NaterTater23
65.  2:47.04 thomas.sch
66.  2:58.21 [email protected]
67.  3:10.39 Brodie Bouley
68.  3:13.09 Schmizee
69.  3:14.67 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(51)
1.  1:40.54 cuberkid10
2.  1:45.10 tJardigradHe
3.  1:48.67 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  1:51.00 Sean Hartman
5.  1:52.24 OriginalUsername
6.  1:56.04 ichcubegern
7.  1:58.67 TommyC
8.  1:59.94 JoXCuber
9.  2:08.72 Michał Krasowski
10.  2:09.94 V.Kochergin
11.  2:10.95 FaLoL
12.  2:12.08 dollarstorecubes
13.  2:12.33 Torch
14.  2:16.98 jason3141
15.  2:20.06 BradenTheMagician
16.  2:20.65 YouCubing
17.  2:22.53 fun at the joy
18.  2:23.42 VJW
19.  2:23.58 DGCubes
20.  2:32.99 Aleksandar Dukleski
21.  2:33.17 Logan
22.  2:33.41 nevinscph
23.  2:35.38 abunickabhi
24.  2:36.17 Sub1Hour
25.  3:01.27 oliver sitja sichel
26.  3:02.74 RandomPerson84
27.  3:07.78 PingPongCuber
28.  3:11.94 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
29.  3:13.45 Rollercoasterben
30.  3:25.50 lumes2121
31.  3:27.20 FLS99
32.  3:37.87 KingCanyon
33.  3:38.53 Hunter Eric Deardurff
34.  3:44.92 CrispyCubing
35.  3:51.69 BraydenTheCuber
36.  3:55.20 Rafaello
37.  4:00.42 toinou06cubing
38.  4:02.55 SmallTownCuber
39.  4:06.90 nms777
40.  4:16.55 InlandEmpireCuber
41.  4:16.72 [email protected]
42.  4:18.71 d2polld
43.  4:28.76 Ian Pang
44.  4:52.60 Sir E Brum
45.  5:03.52 [email protected]
46.  5:13.79 NaterTater23
47.  5:35.65 linus.sch
48.  5:37.72 freshcuber.de
49.  5:44.60 sporteisvogel
50.  5:54.54 [email protected]
51.  6:32.52 thomas.sch


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(27)
1.  3:48.60 Sean Hartman
2.  4:13.50 ichcubegern
3.  4:15.80 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  4:17.94 FaLoL
5.  4:41.13 YouCubing
6.  4:51.68 fun at the joy
7.  4:56.99 Michał Krasowski
8.  5:13.90 abunickabhi
9.  5:32.38 Logan
10.  5:35.00 nevinscph
11.  5:35.57 DGCubes
12.  5:56.89 Sub1Hour
13.  6:17.88 VJW
14.  6:34.18 oliver sitja sichel
15.  7:57.72 PingPongCuber
16.  8:12.33 BraydenTheCuber
17.  8:12.47 FLS99
18.  8:35.72 lumes2121
19.  9:39.15 InlandEmpireCuber
20.  10:38.90 Rafaello
21.  11:31.50 sporteisvogel
22.  12:01.37 linus.sch
23.  12:13.58 [email protected]
24.  12:14.68 thomas.sch
25.  12:19.28 freshcuber.de
26.  12:42.81 [email protected]
27.  DNF toinou06cubing


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(20)
1.  6:57.91 Sean Hartman
2.  7:05.88 ichcubegern
3.  8:27.60 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  8:34.91 nevinscph
5.  8:48.82 jason3141
6.  9:15.92 fun at the joy
7.  9:58.49 Sub1Hour
8.  10:43.72 Logan
9.  11:04.05 Hunter Eric Deardurff
10.  11:30.94 VJW
11.  13:55.59 FLS99
12.  13:59.98 pizzacrust
13.  14:32.59 BraydenTheCuber
14.  15:15.15 PingPongCuber
15.  19:55.72 Rafaello
16.  19:57.35 linus.sch
17.  20:30.44 thomas.sch
18.  21:09.27 [email protected]
19.  22:13.41 sporteisvogel
20.  24:35.39 freshcuber.de


*Clock*(39)
1.  4.42 TipsterTrickster
2.  4.48 thembldlord
3.  4.75 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  5.38 Liam Wadek
5.  6.37 MattP98
6.  6.59 Josh_
7.  6.84 YouCubing
8.  7.43 Sean Hartman
9.  7.80 cuberkid10
10.  7.90 TommyC
11.  8.11 dollarstorecubes
12.  8.18 NewoMinx
13.  8.74 BradenTheMagician
14.  9.17 bhoffman492
15.  9.54 OriginalUsername
16.  9.81 Torch
17.  9.86 JoXCuber
18.  10.23 NathanaelCubes
19.  11.61 Michał Krasowski
20.  13.44 FLS99
21.  13.59 revaldoah
22.  13.83 Logan
23.  15.28 ichcubegern
24.  16.16 InlandEmpireCuber
25.  17.01 Sub1Hour
26.  17.26 freshcuber.de
27.  17.70 filmip
28.  19.61 abunickabhi
29.  19.70 PratikKhannaSkewb
30.  20.82 BraydenTheCuber
31.  22.33 nevinscph
32.  23.29 linus.sch
33.  23.32 [email protected]
34.  23.65 PingPongCuber
35.  26.00 lumes2121
36.  27.96 Rafaello
37.  35.75 virginia
38.  44.77 thomas.sch
39.  52.60 MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(51)
1.  43.11 AidanNoogie
2.  52.49 NewoMinx
3.  55.75 TommyC


Spoiler



4.  57.35 Sean Hartman
5.  57.72 OriginalUsername
6.  1:03.08 YouCubing
7.  1:03.30 DGCubes
8.  1:03.60 Cooki348
9.  1:05.35 cuberkid10
10.  1:07.81 KrokosB
11.  1:07.92 FaLoL
12.  1:08.47 ichcubegern
13.  1:16.48 thembldlord
14.  1:16.88 Logan
15.  1:17.06 Torch
16.  1:17.56 nikodem.rudy
17.  1:18.30 Raymos Castillo
18.  1:18.48 Nutybaconator
19.  1:19.06 JoXCuber
20.  1:22.74 begiuli65
21.  1:23.07 smackbadatskewb
22.  1:23.85 BradenTheMagician
23.  1:26.12 turtwig
24.  1:27.25 Sub1Hour
25.  1:30.93 ExultantCarn
26.  1:31.03 Marcus Siu
27.  1:32.39 abunickabhi
28.  1:35.91 epride17
29.  1:41.27 nevinscph
30.  1:41.79 SpiFunTastic
31.  1:41.87 KingCanyon
32.  1:47.49 swankfukinc
33.  1:52.19 VJW
34.  1:57.99 Liam Wadek
35.  2:02.68 Cubing5life
36.  2:16.08 FLS99
37.  2:17.40 PingPongCuber
38.  2:18.54 MarixPix
39.  2:19.82 BraydenTheCuber
40.  2:23.28 Rafaello
41.  2:28.56 InlandEmpireCuber
42.  2:35.63 [email protected]
43.  2:37.68 toinou06cubing
44.  2:40.83 One Wheel
45.  2:49.07 Hunter Eric Deardurff
46.  3:33.71 linus.sch
47.  3:49.11 freshcuber.de
48.  5:34.69 sporteisvogel
49.  5:52.81 thomas.sch
50.  DNF Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
50.  DNF MCuber


*Pyraminx*(91)
1.  2.33 Pyra42
1.  2.33 Magdamini
3.  2.39 Ghost Cuber


Spoiler



4.  2.49 thembldlord
5.  2.63 jason3141
6.  2.81 Abhi
6.  2.81 tJardigradHe
8.  2.91 Cooki348
9.  2.96 DGCubes
10.  2.99 MartinN13
11.  3.05 SpiFunTastic
12.  3.32 OriginalUsername
13.  3.37 Sean Hartman
14.  3.41 smackbadatskewb
15.  3.48 Cuz Red
16.  3.58 Nikhil Soares
17.  3.69 MCuber
18.  3.84 riz3ndrr
19.  3.86 TipsterTrickster
20.  3.89 Logan
20.  3.89 BradenTheMagician
22.  3.91 ProStar
23.  3.93 NathanaelCubes
24.  4.04 Rafaello
25.  4.16 TommyC
26.  4.24 vedroboev
27.  4.26 mihnea3000
28.  4.30 Rubadcar
29.  4.36 VJW
30.  4.43 CubicOreo
31.  4.50 remopihel
32.  4.56 dollarstorecubes
33.  4.60 V.Kochergin
34.  4.66 YouCubing
34.  4.66 [email protected]
36.  4.75 NewoMinx
37.  4.82 JoXCuber
38.  4.87 cuberkid10
39.  4.98 DhruvA
40.  5.01 BraydenTheCuber
41.  5.02 bhoffman492
42.  5.03 VIBE_ZT
43.  5.05 Torch
44.  5.08 MattP98
45.  5.09 Marcus Siu
45.  5.09 Nutybaconator
47.  5.29 PratikKhannaSkewb
48.  5.36 begiuli65
49.  5.94 Antto Pitkänen
50.  6.01 Sub1Hour
51.  6.12 ichcubegern
52.  6.33 FaLoL
53.  6.48 Keenan Johnson
54.  6.57 midnightcuberx
55.  6.73 [email protected]
56.  6.74 jihu1011
57.  6.97 Rollercoasterben
58.  7.13 Liam Wadek
59.  7.18 abunickabhi
60.  7.30 wearephamily1719
61.  7.38 InlandEmpireCuber
62.  7.87 N4Cubing
63.  8.04 Aleksandar Dukleski
64.  8.22 Brodie Bouley
65.  8.24 ok cuber
66.  8.40 PingPongCuber
67.  8.46 Raymos Castillo
68.  8.73 SmallTownCuber
69.  8.84 lumes2121
70.  9.26 NaterTater23
71.  9.47 nulliDE
72.  10.01 oliver sitja sichel
73.  10.13 FLS99
74.  10.38 Schmizee
75.  11.39 2019DWYE01
76.  11.56 Hunter Eric Deardurff
77.  11.72 toinou06cubing
78.  11.88 nevinscph
79.  11.90 KingCanyon
80.  12.44 linus.sch
81.  12.47 trangium
82.  12.72 filmip
83.  13.14 Ian Pang
84.  14.04 sporteisvogel
85.  15.21 freshcuber.de
86.  15.43 thomas.sch
87.  15.63 Jacck
88.  19.12 KovyTheCuber
89.  21.37 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
90.  33.77 MatsBergsten
91.  37.94 [email protected]


*Square-1*(65)
1.  6.74 Michał Krasowski
2.  8.35 mrsniffles01
3.  9.59 Marcus Siu


Spoiler



4.  9.67 thecubingwizard
5.  9.74 Sub1Hour
6.  9.99 thembldlord
7.  10.51 Rollercoasterben
8.  10.90 DesertWolf
9.  11.34 cuberkid10
10.  11.95 TommyC
11.  12.03 GTGil
12.  12.62 TipsterTrickster
13.  13.03 YouCubing
14.  13.36 Kylegadj
15.  13.49 riz3ndrr
16.  13.60 MCuber
17.  13.61 smackbadatskewb
18.  14.24 NewoMinx
19.  14.38 DGCubes
20.  14.39 tJardigradHe
21.  15.12 remopihel
22.  15.15 Sean Hartman
23.  15.17 BradenTheMagician
24.  15.31 ExultantCarn
25.  15.43 ichcubegern
26.  15.52 JoXCuber
27.  17.36 OriginalUsername
28.  17.74 Logan
28.  17.74 Antto Pitkänen
30.  18.01 MattP98
31.  18.72 VIBE_ZT
32.  18.81 NathanaelCubes
33.  20.83 V.Kochergin
34.  21.00 midnightcuberx
35.  21.15 Rubadcar
36.  21.75 Keenan Johnson
37.  22.19 bhoffman492
38.  23.50 Torch
39.  24.38 Legomanz
40.  26.44 DonovanTheCool
41.  26.82 BraydenTheCuber
42.  27.50 SonofRonan
43.  27.56 dollarstorecubes
44.  32.35 Rafaello
45.  33.44 FaLoL
46.  37.60 Schmizee
47.  38.16 SmallTownCuber
48.  38.32 PingPongCuber
49.  39.14 lumes2121
50.  40.67 oliver sitja sichel
51.  41.68 Liam Wadek
52.  43.59 Dutgif32
53.  48.24 epride17
54.  49.61 [email protected]
55.  52.36 InlandEmpireCuber
56.  58.33 abunickabhi
57.  59.70 2019DWYE01
58.  1:01.68 Ian Pang
59.  1:06.93 nevinscph
60.  1:07.91 FLS99
61.  1:35.38 ok cuber
62.  1:43.04 Jacck
63.  2:02.08 [email protected]
64.  2:23.47 filmip
65.  DNF thomas.sch


*Skewb*(79)
1.  2.28 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.54 riz3ndrr
3.  3.26 Rubadcar


Spoiler



4.  3.35 Michał Krasowski
5.  3.40 TommyC
6.  3.56 sascholeks
7.  4.02 smackbadatskewb
8.  4.03 bhoffman492
9.  4.19 OriginalUsername
10.  4.24 TipsterTrickster
11.  4.48 DhruvA
12.  4.82 CubicOreo
13.  4.87 VIBE_ZT
14.  4.90 NewoMinx
15.  4.91 Sean Hartman
16.  4.96 tJardigradHe
17.  5.02 cuberkid10
18.  5.05 Nikhil Soares
19.  5.08 V.Kochergin
20.  5.16 thembldlord
21.  5.19 JoXCuber
22.  5.26 BradenTheMagician
23.  5.33 YouCubing
24.  5.34 Marcus Siu
25.  5.38 Antto Pitkänen
26.  5.67 d2polld
27.  5.69 Logan
28.  5.70 ichcubegern
29.  5.82 NathanaelCubes
30.  5.96 MattP98
31.  5.97 Rafaello
32.  6.02 Rollercoasterben
33.  6.06 MCuber
34.  6.16 Torch
35.  6.19 N4Cubing
36.  6.22 CrispyCubing
37.  6.31 vedroboev
38.  6.34 Trig0n
39.  6.42 DGCubes
40.  6.51 jason3141
41.  6.62 lumes2121
42.  6.66 FaLoL
43.  6.80 epride17
44.  7.11 mihnea3000
45.  7.42 Sub1Hour
46.  7.85 Aleksandar Dukleski
47.  8.02 oliver sitja sichel
47.  8.02 Raymos Castillo
49.  8.21 midnightcuberx
50.  8.44 Brodie Bouley
51.  8.46 remopihel
51.  8.46 dollarstorecubes
53.  8.87 PingPongCuber
54.  9.12 BraydenTheCuber
55.  9.23 Keenan Johnson
56.  9.24 KingCanyon
57.  9.41 InlandEmpireCuber
58.  9.49 Liam Wadek
59.  9.62 Dutgif32
60.  9.72 Predther
61.  10.34 Schmizee
62.  10.38 abunickabhi
63.  10.57 [email protected]
64.  11.42 FLS99
65.  11.98 ok cuber
66.  14.93 filmip
67.  19.47 freshcuber.de
68.  19.73 nevinscph
69.  19.80 Jacck
70.  20.01 thomas.sch
71.  20.93 toinou06cubing
72.  21.62 linus.sch
73.  21.84 NaterTater23
74.  23.88 Hunter Eric Deardurff
75.  25.03 [email protected]
76.  28.48 trangium
77.  29.40 MatsBergsten
78.  35.55 Sir E Brum
79.  48.67 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)


*Kilominx*(24)
1.  23.99 bhoffman492
2.  24.50 NewoMinx
3.  27.96 TipsterTrickster


Spoiler



4.  30.07 Logan
5.  30.19 TommyC
6.  30.69 YouCubing
7.  30.79 DGCubes
8.  32.80 ichcubegern
9.  33.98 dollarstorecubes
10.  37.32 JoXCuber
11.  38.86 Torch
12.  41.82 Sub1Hour
13.  43.91 Kit Clement
14.  50.20 Rafaello
15.  52.46 [email protected]
16.  58.85 MattP98
17.  1:00.54 BraydenTheCuber
18.  1:03.25 PingPongCuber
19.  1:03.67 InlandEmpireCuber
20.  1:49.06 d2polld
21.  2:09.31 linus.sch
22.  2:09.75 freshcuber.de
23.  2:24.36 thomas.sch
24.  DNF Sir E Brum


*Mini Guildford*(21)
1.  3:46.24 Sean Hartman
2.  3:48.25 TommyC
3.  3:56.13 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  4:02.80 OriginalUsername
5.  4:21.01 ichcubegern
6.  4:21.34 Michał Krasowski
7.  4:51.60 Torch
8.  5:01.61 YouCubing
9.  5:20.00 Logan
10.  5:35.36 Sub1Hour
11.  6:26.83 Kit Clement
12.  7:59.78 PingPongCuber
13.  8:05.23 oliver sitja sichel
14.  8:12.26 BraydenTheCuber
15.  8:12.79 lumes2121
16.  8:24.49 Rafaello
17.  8:45.75 InlandEmpireCuber
18.  8:58.91 FLS99
19.  12:20.57 [email protected]
20.  12:45.39 filmip
21.  13:04.22 linus.sch


*Redi Cube*(25)
1.  8.62 dollarstorecubes
2.  9.07 Awder
3.  10.36 AidanNoogie


Spoiler



4.  12.12 DGCubes
5.  12.57 João Vinicius
6.  14.79 YouCubing
7.  16.61 BradenTheMagician
8.  17.11 ichcubegern
9.  17.42 Sub1Hour
10.  17.76 JoXCuber
11.  17.79 Logan
12.  18.97 PingPongCuber
13.  20.07 Sean Hartman
14.  20.75 oliver sitja sichel
15.  20.90 Kit Clement
16.  21.93 Rafaello
17.  25.59 InlandEmpireCuber
18.  26.25 bhoffman492
19.  26.66 Brodie Bouley
20.  28.38 Rubadcar
21.  33.01 BraydenTheCuber
22.  36.10 [email protected]
23.  48.73 FLS99
24.  53.06 freshcuber.de
25.  1:01.64 filmip


*Master Pyraminx*(16)
1.  25.85 Zeke Mackay
2.  31.96 DGCubes
3.  34.38 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  38.72 Kit Clement
5.  42.82 ichcubegern
6.  43.28 Rafaello
7.  46.94 Sean Hartman
8.  1:03.36 PingPongCuber
9.  1:10.08 JoXCuber
10.  1:21.33 Logan
11.  1:23.46 InlandEmpireCuber
12.  1:34.86 Jacck
13.  2:05.78 freshcuber.de
14.  2:08.55 thomas.sch
15.  3:31.08 [email protected]
16.  DNF NaterTater23


*15 Puzzle*(21)
1.  6.54 Ben Whitmore
2.  7.28 dphdmn
3.  9.23 Awder


Spoiler



4.  10.40 YouCubing
5.  11.16 Hunter Eric Deardurff
6.  12.56 dollarstorecubes
7.  17.98 BradenTheMagician
8.  19.52 lumes2121
9.  22.26 ichcubegern
10.  23.01 drpfisherman
11.  23.46 Sean Hartman
12.  24.02 PingPongCuber
13.  27.95 Bogdan
14.  28.76 DGCubes
15.  32.48 sporteisvogel
16.  34.20 freshcuber.de
17.  42.32 abunickabhi
18.  43.64 Rafaello
19.  45.88 MatsBergsten
20.  2:22.19 Dutgif32
21.  4:42.14 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(12)
1.  42.13 Teh Keng Foo
2.  46.65 trangium
3.  49.05 João Vinicius


Spoiler



4.  49.96 TommyC
5.  51.00 Bogdan
6.  56.14 Rafaello
7.  60.09 FLS99
8.  63.63 Logan
9.  73.27 filmip
10.  DNF fun at the joy
10.  DNF Kit Clement
10.  DNF ichcubegern


*Mirror Blocks*(19)
1.  23.42 BradenTheMagician
2.  26.78 ichcubegern
3.  30.57 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  35.97 Marcus Siu
5.  36.72 GTGil
6.  37.36 MattP98
7.  45.08 dollarstorecubes
8.  55.14 Rafaello
9.  57.92 DGCubes
10.  1:06.88 João Vinicius
11.  1:12.94 InlandEmpireCuber
12.  1:13.05 epride17
13.  1:16.38 FLS99
14.  1:17.91 [email protected]
15.  1:25.13 JoXCuber
16.  1:30.46 Logan
17.  1:40.28 abunickabhi
18.  1:54.54 freshcuber.de
19.  5:14.06 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(5)
1.  2:43.15 YouCubing
2.  2:56.33 Kit Clement
3.  3:43.46 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  4:54.12 Rafaello
5.  DNF abunickabhi



*Contest results*(200)
1.  1327 Sean Hartman
2.  1205 TommyC
3.  1178 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1148 OriginalUsername
5.  1122 JoXCuber
6.  1106 YouCubing
7.  1094 Logan
8.  1072 thembldlord
9.  981 cuberkid10
10.  956 tJardigradHe
11.  930 DGCubes
12.  917 Torch
13.  916 Michał Krasowski
14.  900 Marcus Siu
15.  895 NewoMinx
16.  886 smackbadatskewb
17.  878 Sub1Hour
18.  829 jason3141
19.  827 BradenTheMagician
20.  826 dollarstorecubes
21.  817 fun at the joy
22.  815 FaLoL
23.  811 Rafaello
24.  758 TipsterTrickster
25.  752 Rubadcar
26.  737 VJW
27.  719 abunickabhi
28.  705 NathanaelCubes
29.  688 PratikKhannaSkewb
30.  670 MCuber
31.  664 riz3ndrr
32.  645 Liam Wadek
33.  619 BraydenTheCuber
34.  612 Legomanz
35.  611 nevinscph
36.  609 CubicOreo
37.  596 MattP98
38.  594 Nikhil Soares
39.  592 V.Kochergin
40.  571 oliver sitja sichel
41.  565 mihnea3000
42.  546 PingPongCuber
43.  530 FLS99
44.  526 Aleksandar Dukleski
45.  517 Jscuber
46.  512 DhruvA
47.  507 Khairur Rachim
47.  507 G2013
49.  499 lumes2121
50.  486 InlandEmpireCuber
51.  484 Rollercoasterben
51.  484 MartinN13
53.  483 [email protected]
54.  477 thecubingwizard
55.  473 Nutybaconator
56.  468 Antto Pitkänen
57.  463 KingCanyon
58.  459 CubingwithChris
59.  458 vedroboev
60.  453 bhoffman492
61.  443 remopihel
62.  434 2017LAMB06
63.  432 begiuli65
64.  431 ExultantCarn
65.  425 Keenan Johnson
66.  415 d2polld
67.  412 jihu1011
68.  407 Kylegadj
69.  404 RandomPerson84
70.  401 VIBE_ZT
71.  389 Cooki348
72.  381 xyzzy
73.  377 [email protected]
74.  366 epride17
75.  343 midnightcuberx
75.  343 Raymos Castillo
77.  330 DonovanTheCool
78.  318 jvier
79.  317 trangium
80.  311 Hunter Eric Deardurff
81.  308 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
82.  305 filmip
83.  303 swankfukinc
84.  301 SorinT
84.  301 AidanNoogie
86.  285 Sir E Brum
87.  280 Ian Pang
88.  274 Zeke Mackay
89.  267 toinou06cubing
90.  266 turtwig
90.  266 CrispyCubing
92.  265 elliottk_
93.  257 [email protected]
93.  257 revaldoah
95.  252 Coinman_
96.  250 gottagitgud
97.  248 20luky3
98.  243 freshcuber.de
99.  242 sashdev
100.  240 nms777
101.  235 Trig0n
102.  234 sascholeks
103.  227 Magdamini
104.  226 SebastianCarrillo
105.  219 MarixPix
106.  218 OriEy
107.  214 Samuel Kevin
108.  211 nikodem.rudy
109.  207 ProStar
109.  207 mrsniffles01
111.  205 Aadil- ali
112.  203 asacuber
112.  203 wearephamily1719
114.  201 linus.sch
115.  198 Fred Lang
116.  196 MatsBergsten
116.  196 SmallTownCuber
118.  194 2019DWYE01
119.  193 Cubing5life
120.  189 typeman5
121.  185 Schmizee
122.  183 GTGil
123.  182 drpfisherman
124.  179 abhijat
125.  171 One Wheel
125.  171 Ghost Cuber
127.  164 ok cuber
127.  164 brad711
129.  163 Jacck
130.  162 Micah Morrison
130.  162 Predther
132.  155 Heewon Seo
133.  153 KingTim96
134.  152 sigalig
135.  151 M O
135.  151 sporteisvogel
135.  151 Nayano
138.  147 thomas.sch
139.  146 ngmh
140.  139 Petri Krzywacki
140.  139 speedcube.insta
142.  138 NaterTater23
143.  136 Brodie Bouley
144.  134 Shadowjockey
145.  131 TheNoobCuber
146.  130 topppits
146.  130 Koen van Aller
148.  126 Kit Clement
149.  122 Dutgif32
150.  120 SonofRonan
151.  119 N4Cubing
152.  113 [email protected]
153.  110 John Benwell
154.  109 SpiFunTastic
155.  103 Ked Ki
156.  93 Pyra42
157.  89 [email protected]
158.  88 Abhi
159.  86 danvie
160.  83 Cube to Cube
161.  82 Jmuncuber
162.  79 Cuz Red
163.  78 Keroma12
163.  78 João Vinicius
165.  77 virginia
166.  75 pizzacrust
167.  66 UnknownCuber
168.  63 UnknownCanvas
169.  62 DesertWolf
170.  56 jake.levine
170.  56 Ayce
172.  53 Jrg
173.  50 Lvl9001Wizard
174.  49 Awder
175.  46 Teh Keng Foo
175.  46 KrokosB
175.  46 NBAGARRETT
175.  46 daniel678
179.  44 nulliDE
180.  43 Lewis
181.  38 Janice_leslie
182.  36 Josh_
183.  35 tuga88
184.  30 KovyTheCuber
185.  27 Bogdan
185.  27 Sebastien
187.  26 MarkA64
188.  25 sqAree
188.  25 lesliesampson
190.  24 Ben Whitmore
191.  23 dphdmn
192.  21 RyuKagamine
192.  21 znay
194.  19 FinnTheCuber
195.  17 WoowyBaby
195.  17 LunarStellar
197.  12 spacecoastcuber
198.  8 EngineeringBrian
198.  8 Vim
200.  6 SolidJoltBlue


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 23, 2020)

200 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 154!

That means our winner this week is *SpiFunTastic!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

